# The TRAVELING APRON has ended.



## jkath

Okay, folks - I've got an idea.... 

We're all a pretty close-knit group of people.....
who enjoy having a fun, and often silly time.....

So, how about this idea......

*THE TRAVELING APRON GAME!*
.....in a nutshell....
I'll purchase an apron, get a photo of myself in it, post the photo, then I send it to the next (willing) member of DC, who takes the photo, posts the photo...and so on...

If someone would like to be in the Traveling Apron Game, they could post this on a thread, and then when it was their turn, a pm would be sent to them for their mailing address.

I'll include an "apron's history" log which will have a space for the members to write a bit about what meal was cooked with the apron, and perhaps the recipe used too.

Maybe it could be used in a cookout contest! Or at a restaurant! Or....the possibilities are endless!

I'd like to see how many different cities this apron can visit! And states! And countries!

What do you guys think?

If this discussion ends up with some positive feedback, I'll start it going next week.


----------



## buckytom

all we have to wear is the apron????


ok, i'm in.  

can i wear socks at least. it's drafty in my house.


----------



## jkath

so long as the socks are black, and you're wearing them with sandals.

(yes, there will be a rule that the pictures can be silly, happy, sweet, but not naughty!)


----------



## pdswife

I think that's a great idea!

What if we get a fabric pen and all sign our names on it too?


----------



## Barbara L

What a neat idea!  Count us in!

 Barbara


----------



## licia

That is a wonderful idea.  I'm looking forward to seeing the variety.


----------



## GB

What a cool idea. I am in! I love pdswife's idea about signing the apron too!


----------



## Alix

Count me in jkath, man...this thing could go a Looooong Way if we send it off to kyles, Ishbel, Piccolina, urmaniac, Brooksy, mrsmac...very very cool!


----------



## PA Baker

Excellent idea, jkath and pds!  Count me in, too!


----------



## Home chef

Count me in!

Something else that could be done is to include a recipe on a recipe card. That recipe card would go to the new apron wearer as a memento of the apron.


----------



## ronjohn55

I'll take a picture of one of my brew kegs wearing it!!  

John


----------



## pdswife

Cool idea Home Chef!


----------



## jkath

Woo hoo! This is going to be fun!

pds  - I had the same idea this morning when I was driving the kids to school. I'll include some type of a fabric pen. Also, home chef, what a wonderfully thoughtful idea!!!!

May I also suggest that the recipe card memento be handwritten?

I'll finish up with all the particulars and include that in the box.
If there are any more ideas, please let me know!


----------



## BigDog

I'm certainly game! All of this sounds like great ideas!


----------



## pdswife

Jkath.. how do we know who to send it too next?


----------



## jkath

Here's what we'll do....

We'll send, in the posting order of this thread. For example, I'll send it to buckytom, who will send it to pdswife, who will send it to Barbara L.....

When you receive the apron, you'll post on this thread to let us know it arrived safely, then you'll pm the next person for their mailing address.

Don't worry - I'll put all the pertinent info in the box, in case there are any questions. Also, I think we need to have a limit as to how much time the apron will live at it's new location. Perhaps 2-3 days?


----------



## pdswife

That works for me.. but.... life is really busy for most people.  Maybe we should make it a little longer?  Just to give them time to make a trip to the post office?


----------



## jkath

okay, how about 5 days?

So far we have 11 interested! I'll start drawing up the plans next week


----------



## licia

Include me if I can email the picture to someone to post. I don't know anything about that. DH can get it to the computer, but I don't think he knows how to put it on the site.  This sounds exciting.


----------



## pdswife

That sounds better Jkath.


----------



## kimbaby

really cool, I am new but I hope you will include me as well


----------



## pdswife

You're part of us now kim.


----------



## BigDog

pdswife said:
			
		

> That works for me.. but.... life is really busy for most people. Maybe we should make it a little longer? Just to give them time to make a trip to the post office?


 
With the new APCs at the post office allowing packages to be post marked 24/7, much time ought not be needed.

Pardon me, I'm rotfl at a squirrel molesting the bird feeder hanging on our balcony!


----------



## pdswife

That's true.. but I was thinking back to when I had a small child and a full time job... getting errands done sometimes took awhile.  I think giving a few extra days is a good thing.


----------



## BigDog

pdswife said:
			
		

> That's true.. but I was thinking back to when I had a small child and a full time job... getting errands done sometimes took awhile. I think giving a few extra days is a good thing.


 
Sure, makes sense.

At the same time, what are we going to do if someone causes a delay for whatever reason? Spam their PM/E-mail box? Of course I am sure all who participate have no intention of doing that, but alas, life can cause twists and turns that cause unintentional delays . . . . . . 

(I speak from experience on this . . . . . )


----------



## GB

Yeah I agree pdswife. With my baby and my work schedule I can pretty much only get to the post office on Saturdays so a 2-3 day turn around time would be tough for me unless I get it close to the weekend.


----------



## jkath

Okay, 5 days, but if you want to mail it out earlier, that's okay too.
And, BigDog made a great point! Those automated package weigh/pay stations take all of the wait time out at the post office! I love those!

Do we have any more takers?


----------



## phinz

I'm up for it. I can give a PO Box right now.


----------



## GB

jkath said:
			
		

> Those automated package weigh/pay stations take all of the wait time out at the post office! I love those!


I don't think we have those by me. What are they? They sound cool.


----------



## licia

They aren't here in our neck of the woods either - and I do mean neck of the woods!


----------



## pdswife

GB said:
			
		

> I don't think we have those by me. What are they? They sound cool.




It's a machine (computer) that weighs your package and tells you how much postage to put on it.  You can pay with your credit card or debit card.  Easy as pie.


----------



## Alix

Be warned whoever is after me that Canada Post is notorious for taking a looooong time to deliver things. Did I mention a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time?


----------



## BigDog

pdswife said:
			
		

> It's a machine (computer) that weighs your package and tells you how much postage to put on it. You can pay with your credit card or debit card. Easy as pie.


 
The ones here keep the post office doors open 24/7. Granted there isn't anyone on staff after like 4:30pm, but the doors are open 24/7 to access the APC.


----------



## jkath

That's okay, Alix - maybe you and Ken can combine your "holding time" for the apron  After all, he IS a member!


----------



## GB

jkath said:
			
		

> That's okay, Alix - maybe you and Ken can combine your "holding time" for the apron  After all, he IS a member!


And don't forget Bugs   You guys can keep the darn thing for weeks with all the members in your family


----------



## SierraCook

Count me in. It sounds like great fun.  It might be kind of hard to take a picture of myself in the apron, but I will figure something out.


----------



## jkath

SierraCook said:
			
		

> It might be kind of hard to take a picture of myself in the apron


 
I think you ought to bring it to work in the forest and have a co-worker take it of you!


----------



## Corinne

I'd love to participate in this game but I think I should be disqualified because I will want to keep the thing! Who gets the apron in the end? I don't have one. I need one. And I want one!


----------



## licia

Of course, Kathy will. She is doing all the work - came up with the idea, etc. Maybe we could come up with another idea also that would give us all something tangible from our experience at DC. My thinking hat isn't working this morning, but perhaps someone else's will be better.


----------



## texasgirl

A chef's hat, or a blank recipe book with different meal catagories, that everyone can write their favorite recipe in........


----------



## jkath

licia said:
			
		

> Of course, Kathy will. She is doing all the work - came up with the idea, etc. Maybe we could come up with another idea also that would give us all something tangible from our experience at DC. My thinking hat isn't working this morning, but perhaps someone else's will be better.


 
wow! cool! (ps - the "Kath is from my middle name - the J is from my first.)

Remember what home chef suggested? I like this idea!


			
				home chef said:
			
		

> Something else that could be done is to include a recipe on a recipe card. That recipe card would go to the new apron wearer as a memento of the apron.


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Be warned whoever is after me that Canada Post is notorious for taking a looooong time to deliver things. Did I mention a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time?


 
Hey, it's not easy lugging all those packages on a dog sled.


----------



## jkath

Ken you "sleigh" me!


----------



## Alix

So are we the "Family of the Travelling Apron"? (We can't be the Sisterhood)


----------



## jkath

lol Alix


----------



## Barbara L

Do you think they will make a movie about us?   

 Barbara


----------



## Corinne

licia said:
			
		

> Of course, Kathy will. She is doing all the work - came up with the idea, etc. Maybe we could come up with another idea also that would give us all something tangible from our experience at DC. My thinking hat isn't working this morning, but perhaps someone else's will be better.



Oh, gosh! I was just joking. I know it will go back to Kathy. I don't need anything tangible. I was just kidding around.

The real reason I don't want to sign up is because I tend to procrastinate real badly - especially when it comes to going to the Post Office.


----------



## luvs

that is such a cute idea, jkath! i missed this thread. let me know when it's on its way to pittsburgh!

GO STEELERS!


----------



## jkath

Okay, kiddos! It is officially in the works now - I'm going out apron-hunting this afternoon!  Buckytom, pm me with your address.

I'll let you guys know when the apron begins it's mighty journey!


----------



## Home chef

jkath said:
			
		

> Remember what home chef suggested? I like this idea!


 


			
				Home chef said:
			
		

> _Something else that could be done is to include a recipe on a recipe card. That recipe card would go to the new apron wearer as a memento of the apron._


 
Exactly,

The person in possesion of the apron will make a dish. The recipe for that dish (or a different recipe) would then be places in the package with the apron and sent to the next person in line. The next person gets to keep that recipe. Them when that person cooks, he/she places that recipe and apron in the box to send to the next person who gets to keep that recipe and so on and so forth.

This will give each recipient of the traveling apron something tangible to cherish.


----------



## jkath

Alright, _aproneers_, here is the official list - 19 members! 
For obvious reasons, I put married members on at the same time  

*1.  jkath*
*2.  buckytom*
*3.  pdswife*
*4.  Barbara L & 5. Maidrite*
*6.  licia*
*7.  GB*
*8.  Alix & 9. Ken*
*10. PA Baker*
*11. Home chef*
*12. ronjohn55*
*13. BigDog*
*14. kimbaby*
*15. phinz*
*16. SierraCook*
*17. Corinne*
*18. texasgirl*
*19. luvs food*

For those of you who aren't yet on the list, simply post your desire to join in our fun and you'll be included, in posting order.


----------



## pdswife

Jkath, I think this is a wonderful idea! 
You should really get a few bonus karma points for the idea
and the work you're putting in to it.  Thanks again!

hugs, Trish


----------



## jkath

Okay, the paperwork is finished!

Buckytom, I need your mailing address!

Please pm me!


----------



## ronjohn55

If anyone needs a place to put the photos - just let me know, I've got webspce that I can put them on. It's part of our internet access, so I might as well use it...

John


----------



## Michelemarie

count me in - love the idea!


----------



## Jenny

yeah, me as well...very very cool!

hey, for those of us who are extremely sloppy...should a washing before sending it be a part of the deal


----------



## pdswife

I'm toooo messy to wear it for cooking... lol.   I'll wear it around the house for a day and think of all of you.


----------



## jkath

It's going out tomorrow (provided I get bucky's address!)

Look for my photo here tomorrow!


----------



## jkath

First Stop...California! Next stop....New Jersey!







_*Here I am with my meyer lemon tree.*_


----------



## Raven

I love that idea of signing it too! 

On another board I was on we did this with one of those big greeting cards.  We would sign it with our names, screen name and where we were then send it to the next person on the list.  It filled up quickly so we started adding pages too it until it got so stuffed we had to retire the old one and start anew ha ha.

~ Raven ~


----------



## jkath

Looks like we have three more to add to the list!

MichelleMarie
Jenny
Raven

any more takers?


----------



## pdswife

Jkath.. you are beautiful!


----------



## Michelemarie

I agree wtih pdswife, you are beautiful - thanks for setting this up, too. Maybe pdswife should have this for her cocktail party!


----------



## pdswife

That would be fun Michelemarie but I'll have sent it on long before the party.


----------



## jkath

does it count that I had a cocktail or two while wearing it around this weekend?

(PDS - thanks for the comp!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I will pass. My post office is only open till 5pm. Its VERY difficult to get there before it closes. Im afraid the package will be sent back to the last person and the money spent sending it will be lost.


----------



## Erik

I'm in too.


----------



## Raven

OOPS!  I didn't mean to sign up but would love to as long as I don't have to take a picture   I am notoriously camera shy (but then having a face like a gorilla dosen't help either ha ha)

But I'd be glad to sign it and send it on 

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife

Raven... if I can put my photo on here.... you can!!


----------



## buckytom

raven, don't make us have to use the telescopic lens. gb has some doozies.


----------



## Raven

Peeking at me through a telescope again Bucky? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## GB

buckytom said:
			
		

> raven, don't make us have to use the telescopic lens. gb has some doozies.


Do you think this one will do


----------



## ronjohn55

GB said:
			
		

> Do you think this one will do


 
Sorry GB, but I don't think we'll QUITE be able to pick out individual nose hairs with that one. Got anything bigger??   

John


----------



## GB

Well if the wife lets me mortgage the house three more times like I want then I will have a bigger lens. Of course it will have to be big enough so that we can live in it when I can't make the mortgage payments anymore


----------



## Alix

Hey GB, can we create a subforum in the Member Photos for the Apron Pictures? If we all post our pix on here this thread will take forever to load won't it?


----------



## buckytom

lol, gb. you'll need a hubble-like lens to move your family in.

and ronjohn, that's some choice of words, "picking nose hairs". real men use needlenose pliers...


----------



## jkath

from aprons to nose hairs....what a delightful bunch we are!

And, I agree with Alix's idea for an apron subforum - very wise thinking!

Raven, you must be in the photo! You may be camera shy, but we'd love to see you!


----------



## GB

Alix great idea! Lets look into the possibility of doing that.

Bucky, I though real men braided them, no?


----------



## ronjohn55

I'll though this out again, too - I can set up a sub ID on my internet account, and we can use the space that comes with it to store the photos. I could even send the ID and password to one of the admins, who could then change the password to secure it. 

John


----------



## jkath

no GB, that's the brides at the polish weddings.


----------



## GB

jkath said:
			
		

> no GB, that's the brides at the polish weddings.


----------



## jkath

I can say that. I'm polish. But, no I didn't.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im Polish ANNNND Italian. Quite the mix.


----------



## jkath

You need to be in the apron mix sush. Maybe you could take a photo with your cats. Or, better yet, ask a bunch of random women on the street to pose with you in your apron for the photo. hmmmmmmm!


----------



## buckytom

yeah, that's it sush! go wear the apron and accost strange women on the street with a camera. how much is bail????? lol.

jkath, only women that look like you can do stuff like that. we get 3 to 5. and sushi will definitely have dates then...


----------



## jkath

lol.....sorry. It just reminded me of the time at my friend's bachelorette party - after a Thai dinner, we all went up and down the streets of San Luis Obispo during farmer's market and got men to sign a petition that said she couldn't marry. Out of the 200 signatures, we also got dozens of phone numbers, pieces of clothing, free drinks.........  it was a hoot!


----------



## pdswife

What a fun night!  One that she'll remember forever!!

Yes, sushi you must take part!! Pretty Please!!


----------



## jkath

yes, Sushi - and under your name, you need to write 




since you thought up the tag line.


----------



## GB

We have created a new section in the Members Photo part of the board for these pictures. Please feel free to post your apron photos Here. 

Jkath, I hope you don't mind, I loaded your picture in there already.


----------



## cara

is there anyone else from europe interested?


----------



## Jikoni

^ I am game cara.


----------



## buckytom

ok, i received the apron yesterday afternoon. our mail room has to inspect everything ever since the anthrax scares, so it took a while to get here. 
boy did i get some weird looks. 

pdswife, i need your mailing address in a pm.

i'll try to get the picture taken and have it mailed off by the weekend. my son likes to wear the camera bag around himself and walk around the house, so i couldn't find it last night. he has little stashes of stuff that has claimed for his own: wooden spoons, odd toys, jewelry, belts, etc., so i'll have to search in his hiding places. he's such a little odd ball. that's my boy!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte

Corinne said:
			
		

> The real reason I don't want to sign up is because I tend to procrastinate real badly - especially when it comes to going to the Post Office.


 
Corrine, you have hit the nail right on the head here... that is the very reason I will not sign up... another thing that I would feel guilty about...

Have fun with it, everyone and post LOTS of photos!


----------



## Raven

I just had a thought, instead of signing the apron how about each person that receives it include a post card from your hometown or state with a little note on it before sending it on?

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife

That's a good idea too Raven.. though I think we should still sign it.


----------



## Charlotte

Another group I am in also did a similar idea with a travelling bear - and included a diary in it - it would be fun to have a diary that would travel with the apron, that way everyone getting it would have an idea of what was going on while the person was wearing it... The recipe from each person could also be part of the diary... 

Maybe a fundraiser cookbook could come out of it all?

At the end, if at all possible, there could be a reunion somewhere of as many aproneers as possible... an aproneers convention...


----------



## pdswife

Wouldn't it be cool if we could all get together some day...

I wonder where a good place would be??


----------



## GB

pdswife said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be cool if we could all get together some day...
> 
> I wonder where a good place would be??


I vote for Wasabi's place


----------



## Charlotte

How about Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada ?? It's beautiful there...


----------



## buckytom

ok, i just uploaded the picture of me wearing the apron. i wasn't able to get on many sets today as they are busy. i'm gonna see if i can get over to the letterman studio for a better picture, this one came out really out of focus. it was tricky to set up the camera on a timer and run onto the set.

i'll have it mailed off to you, pdswife, by tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife

yippeeee!
Don't worry if it takes a couple of extra days Bucky!!
Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## ronjohn55

Wow! Boy do I feel outclassed! My photos won't be anything so fancy!

Just picture the arpron on one of the kettles!







John


----------



## buckytom

ronjohn, i'm all teary and choked up. that is one of the most beautiful things that i've ever seen. 
i need to be alone now...


----------



## phinz

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Wow! Boy do I feel outclassed! My photos won't be anything so fancy!
> 
> Just picture the arpron on one of the kettles!
> 
> 
> 
> John



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! I've always just been an extract brewer. Haven't had the gumption to brew mine from scratch.


----------



## Raven

As a lifelong born and bread citizen of Arkansas all I can say is "Whoa!  Nice Still!" 

~ Raven ~


----------



## jkath

Raven said:
			
		

> I just had a thought, instead of signing the apron how about each person that receives it include a post card from your hometown or state with a little note on it before sending it on?
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
Well, since I signed it already, and I bet buckytom did too, I think we've already started the ball rolling on that one! Don't worry about what else is in the box - wait till you see it! 

Ronjohn, great photos!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok guys. Im on board.    But I dont have a camera. I'll have to have my buddy take it. Maybe I'll take it infront of Wrigley Field. Or the Chicago Skyline. Then again there is this Irish pub in Naperville. Any place in Chicago I should take it in front of? Im doing requests.


----------



## ronjohn55

Raven said:
			
		

> As a lifelong born and bread citizen of Arkansas all I can say is "Whoa! Nice Still!"
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
Not quite a still, it's missing a few necessary components to functionally distill anything. Not that I, um, know anything about that kinda stuff...  


And phinz or anyone else, if you're ever in the area and want to arrange a tour of the brewery, drop me a line and we'll see if we can arrange a demo and tasting...

John


----------



## jkath

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Ok guys. Im on board.  But I dont have a camera. I'll have to have my buddy take it. Maybe I'll take it infront of Wrigley Field. Or the Chicago Skyline. Then again there is this Irish pub in Naperville. Any place in Chicago I should take it in front of? Im doing requests.


 
I think either in front of the Sears Tower....or perhaps Wrigley Field....anything, so long as you're there! 

(although it would be cute to go to the pub and pose with a few bar maids!)


----------



## buckytom

NOT IN AN APRON!!!!! well, not right away anyway.

geez, sush, don't listen to jkath for advice on how to meet women. i think she means well, but i might be getting fooled too. it's so hard to tell. 

don't listen to any woman for advice on that, except maybe your mom. even your sisters will lead you astray, for revenge purposes. it's their evil plan, all of their plans. no, not world domination, but to make us crazy; dangling the carrot and making us jump through flaming hoops, just for the pleasure of being able to do it.

if you have to tie in, as it were, a chick with the apron thing in a pub, tell them a fantastic lie about why you need to have a picture with them only after buying them a drink or 3, all the while being very complimentary on stuff like their hair and clothing (not the eyes, that's overdone. and don't overdo the clothing thing, that could look, well, ya know, swishy).

lemme think: you are a well travelled but poor, soul searching chef, who's made his way around the world seeking wisdom, and the ultimate recipe.
we can all help you fill in the lies for particular stuff that only a local from that region would know.
a good coupla backed up references, and they'll be like ducks in a row.

then, you could mention a website that greatly values your worldly wisdom has requested you send in a picture with the apron on one of your travels.


----------



## middie

oooh good one bucky. that just might fly


----------



## cara

I would love to be in.. maybe someone can send it over the ocean?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure someone would cara!!
Just add your name to the list.


----------



## cara

*add* where is the list?


----------



## pdswife

Let me see if I can find it.

It's in this post somewhere... I think.

hold on.


----------



## pdswife

ok.. the list is on the sixth page of this thread... 

I don't think it's up to date though.    
It needs to be updated. 

If I have time this afternoon 
I'll try to do it.


----------



## cara

okay, I'll wait! thanks!!


----------



## pdswife

You're welcome.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bucky my friend, those are words of wisdom! You never let ol' sushi down.   Please note that I have used a smiley that is not found on the panel to your right with an assorted selection to quickly click on to express your feelings. No no no! Because Bucky is 'special' to me.... I have decided to use one of the emoticons that are NOT on the 'quick click' panel. I clicked on "more" and found an emoticon that TRUELY represents my profound happiness of Buckys message. Bucky..... I went that extra step for YOU man. I care. AND I appreciate the well thought out action plan. I will use it. May your yolk never break and your chicken ever undercooked.


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> May your yolk never break...


My little egg guy

<---------- 

thanks you!   

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

You guys are all just plain silly. That's why I love you all!
Sooooooooooooooooooo Buckytom....when are ya sending the apron to pdswife?


The list, btw:
jkath
buckytom
pdswife
Barbara L
Maidrite
licia
GB
Alix
Ken
PA Baker
Home chef
ronjohn55
BigDog
kimbabyi
phinz
SierraCook
Corinne
texasgirl
luvsfood
Michellemarie
Jenny
Raven
Erik
Deadly Sushi

Charlotte and Middie - you guys replied, but didn't say if you were wanting to be added to the list. Are either of you wanting to play? please please please...

As for the Europeans, so far we have Cara and Jikoni


----------



## pdswife

Is cara next on the list then... ?


----------



## urmaniac13

now we got an idea of starting a separate "European Apron"... I created a new thread for that and will start a recruit for it!!


----------



## Dina

Count me in.  This sounds fun!


----------



## buckytom

i know, i know jkath. i'm very sorry for the delay. i wanted to get a better picture - not blurry - on monday, but then the week went to heck. first the blizzard, then valentine's day, then while working a ton of hours, dw had to have emergency dental surgery (long story, bad dentist years ago) and is in a lot of pain since wednesday, so i've been busy with my little guy, and taking care of her. 
sooooooo, i'm gonna try to get the pic today, if not, it will be mailed off tonight on the way home. k?
sorry again for the delay.


----------



## Michelemarie

buckytom, i hope your wife is feeling better soon!


----------



## buckytom

thanks mm. you can imagine my surprise and worry when she called me from the dentist and told me she had to have surgery immediately as it was life threatening.
she's tough, but she's in a lot of pain. i was going to take today off to take care of the baby, but a couple of her friends are going to help out today and tomorrow. 
fortunately, i'll be able to mail off the apron today.


----------



## urmaniac13

jkath said:
			
		

> First Stop...California! Next stop....New Jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Here I am with my meyer lemon tree.*_


 
I keep forgetting to mention on the PM that I LOVE your photo!!  You ought to be the next celebrity chef on Food Network, you definetely got the look, the charismatic radiating smile and wow, the way you strike a pose with the lemon!!    
But, then again you are already a huge celebrity star of DC!!


----------



## buckytom

ok, i just uploaded another pic, this time behind the scenes in our sports studio, with one of our cameras that i had to work on.

umm, how do i delete the first picture, or should i just leave them both?

pdswife, i will have the apron off to you tonight!!!


----------



## GB

Cool pic Bucky! Might as well leave the other one up there too, unless you want me to remove it. I like it though.


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:
			
		

> i know, i know jkath. i'm very sorry for the delay. i wanted to get a better picture - not blurry - on monday, but then the week went to heck. first the blizzard, then valentine's day, then while working a ton of hours, dw had to have emergency dental surgery (long story, bad dentist years ago) and is in a lot of pain since wednesday, so i've been busy with my little guy, and taking care of her.
> sooooooo, i'm gonna try to get the pic today, if not, it will be mailed off tonight on the way home. k?
> sorry again for the delay.


   Taking care of your wife is much more important than sending an apron! Go home and be with her, give her and the cute boy of yours a few extra hugs and don't worry!!!   smiles, T


----------



## buckytom

thanks pdswife, but i promise to have it in the mail tonight. dw is feeling much better today, so i don't have to rush home, i'll have time to make it to the post office.
i'm gonna sign the apron now. umm, what recipes would you like me to include? any suggestions?


----------



## pdswife

oh goodness... you have so many good ones. How about the one that your wife BEGS you to make over and over again?


----------



## jkath

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to mention on the PM that I LOVE your photo!! You ought to be the next celebrity chef on Food Network, you definetely got the look, the charismatic radiating smile and wow, the way you strike a pose with the lemon!!
> But, then again you are already a huge celebrity star of DC!!


 
Gosh! Can you tell I love my lemons? 
Thank you so much for the kind words!

(of course I had to only get a waist and up photo so as to hide the mermaid tail..... )


----------



## Michelemarie

Tail or no tail jkath, you are beautiful - inside and out.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im glad to hear your wife is better Bucky! Yeah, Jkath DOES like her lemons! Of course mixed in with avacados!   
Jkath..... if I was an avacado, what would you do with me?!  lol!


----------



## wasabi

> Jkath..... if I was an avacado, what would you do with me?!



I don't know what she would do with you, but you'd be the pits. (Only joking sweetie).


----------



## buckytom

pdswife, the package is away to you. you should have it by tuesday, or wednesday the latest.
btw, i included my recipes for veggie stuffed trout (dw's favourite), and dirty pork chops (one of my faves). i was trying to think of something that you and paul probably wouldn't have ever made, and something that an outdoorsman like paul would enjoy. maybe he can catch the trout himself!!

i can't wait to see more pictures of everyone wearing the apron.


----------



## licia

I hadn't even thought about what recipes I will include with the apron - I suppose it would help to see who I send the apron to and check what their tastes are. Living in the country, I'm having a time thinking of a place to have a picture made also, I suppose by the creek may be a good place - or deep in the woods, or down a dirt road. It isn't like we have many attractions out here, except peace and quiet and that doesn't photograph well.


----------



## jkath

Are you kidding, licia? Peace and quiet is a perfect place for a photo!!!
(Think of all of us in Los Angeles County!)

Or, you could always be in your kitchen, making a lovely meal!


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:
			
		

> pdswife, the package is away to you. you should have it by tuesday, or wednesday the latest.
> btw, i included my recipes for veggie stuffed trout (dw's favourite), and dirty pork chops (one of my faves). i was trying to think of something that you and paul probably wouldn't have ever made, and something that an outdoorsman like paul would enjoy. maybe he can catch the trout himself!!
> 
> i can't wait to see more pictures of everyone wearing the apron.


   Ummmm what do you mean "maybe HE can catch the trout?" Fishing is one of my favorite things to do and when we go together I always catch the biggest fish!!!  lol.   But... I make him clean them. Here's a secret about me.... I can't stand fish guts.  They make me sick.  Can't wait to try both your recipes! I'm still trying to decide which recipe to send on to Barb and James.


----------



## jkath

pds....Barbara LOVES mexican food!!!!


----------



## buckytom

man, that was close. i was going to send a recipe for japanese fish gut stew.

and lol about the fishing. we're the same way. dw always catches more than me, especially when crabbing (professional courtesy, i guess  ).


----------



## pdswife

Mexican... that's a good idea.  I'll start searching my files ( scaps of papers and books and such)


----------



## jkath

buckytom said:
			
		

> man, that was close. i was going to send a recipe for japanese fish gut stew.


 
4 words: coffee on my monitor


----------



## pdswife

LOL!  Fish gut stew... ICK!!!!! GROSSSSSS!!! YUCK~!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

And whats WRONG with Japanese and their gut stew??!  Ever TRY it? In Japanese 'gut' means big suitcase! So.... ahhhhh...... you saying you dont like to travel?!


----------



## pdswife

love traveling sushi. It's rolly polly fish guts I can't stand....


----------



## cara

I´ll better not ask my translator what guts are


----------



## licia

I don't think you want to know - it is worse than it sounds.........


----------



## cara

I think I know what it is.... ever heard of catgut? Vets use to stitch animals together ( I suppose human docs use it, too?)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I bought an apron today just for me.   Its blue and only $6!!


----------



## cara

I got one from my aunt last christmas.... but I don't use it very often....

but Sushi should look quite handsome in it..


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im chubby Cara. Im 210 pounds. With a gut. *sigh* But thanks!!!


----------



## cara

210 is not much... quite right ;o)


----------



## phinz

I have 5 different aprons. My favorite is my light green Williams Sonoma. I wear them all the time when baking.


----------



## phinz

Addendum: I only wear *one* at a time. Not all 5.


----------



## jkath

yeah, sure phinz....*wink wink*

I found one I really like at the gourmet shop - it's denim and really soft, but durable. Fits me well, but it's $40!


----------



## Michelemarie

Jkath, that is more than I pay for an article of clothing!  But if it makes you look good, go for it girl!  BTW, its late!


----------



## jkath

late is right....for you especially! It's still yesterday here


----------



## buckytom

jkath, buy it, and when dh does something to piss you off, spring it on him. in the heat of battle, most details are lost in the fray.

geez, doesn't anyone play chess anymore?

(yes, i'm evil. most of my friends' wives hate them hanging out with me...  )


----------



## Michelemarie

I know, I had such a busy day - so much to do - and then we had company - then we ate dinner, played cards, they left, I cleaned up  - I had no time for DC! Before company came I typed a loooooonnnnnngggg pm to Deadly Sushi and lost it (I think it was too long ) - So after all was said and done, I had to come back to DC and rewrite Sushi and play. Okay, this is bad, I need to get to bed - looking up recipes for artichoke spinach dip - made abjcooking's mushroom artichoke spinach casserole tonight for dinner, scrumptious!


----------



## Michelemarie

buckytom, this is really late for you - or should i say early?


----------



## buckytom

woikin another midnight ot shift. a lot of people out sick, on vacaton for president's day, and out on short term disability. 
ka--ching!!!!!


----------



## jkath

buckytom said:
			
		

> jkath, buy it, and when dh does something to piss you off, spring it on him. in the heat of battle, most details are lost in the fray.
> 
> geez, doesn't anyone play chess anymore?
> 
> (yes, i'm evil. most of my friends' wives hate them hanging out with me...  )


 
Doesn't work. I just get what I need and that's that. Probably because I don't squander, but I hate buying stuff before it goes on sale. (of course this place never breathes the word "sale".....) Maybe I'll go back and find out the manufacturer and look it up online.

and, what about chess? did I miss something?


----------



## Michelemarie

You go guy! ka-ching! ka-ching! no excuse for me, except I'm addicted to DC!


----------



## buckytom

lol, three snaps up mm. 

jkath, chess players are always making moves well ahead of when they are recognized for their strategic value. buy now, argue later when it seems insignificant to the matter regarding the battle.


----------



## jkath

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. gotcha.


----------



## corazon

Can I add my name to the travels?


----------



## pdswife

YES  you may!


----------



## ronjohn55

pdswife said:
			
		

> love traveling sushi. It's rolly polly fish guts I can't stand....


 
I tried, I really, REALLY tried! But I read that post from pdswife, and now I have the song "Fish Heads" stuck in MY head!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

  

"Fish Heads, Fish Heads, Rolly Polly Fish Heads...."

John


----------



## Dina

You all are entertaining!  I love reading all your posts in this thread.  BTW, on which page is the compiled list for the apron?


----------



## phinz

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> I tried, I really, REALLY tried! But I read that post from pdswife, and now I have the song "Fish Heads" stuck in MY head! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish Heads, Fish Heads, Rolly Polly Fish Heads...."
> 
> John


 
You do realize that Billy Mumy, Will Robinson in Lost In Space, was part of that band, don't you?


----------



## texasgirl

Dina said:
			
		

> You all are entertaining! I love reading all your posts in this thread. BTW, on which page is the compiled list for the apron?


 
It's on page 13, Dina.


----------



## Dina

Thank you TXgirl.


----------



## texasgirl

Your welcome!! )


----------



## pdswife

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> I tried, I really, REALLY tried! But I read that post from pdswife, and now I have the song "Fish Heads" stuck in MY head!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish Heads, Fish Heads, Rolly Polly Fish Heads...."
> 
> John


   lol... I love doing that to people!! Have a good day!!


----------



## pdswife

The apron arrived today!  Thank you Bucky!!!  Barb you're next on the list... so I need your address!! I'll get it in the mail by Monday!!


----------



## jkath

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> I tried, I really, REALLY tried! But I read that post from pdswife, and now I have the song "Fish Heads" stuck in MY head! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Fish Heads, Fish Heads, Rolly Polly Fish Heads...."
> 
> John


 
Fish Heads, Fish Heads, eat them up.........YUM

(I had that in my head when someone posted about fish head soup. And seriously, he's in that band? ooooooooh!)

PDS...You got it! hooooooooooooooooooray!


----------



## Constance

This sounds like fun...I'd love to participate! Tell me what to do!


----------



## jkath

Constance said:
			
		

> This sounds like fun...I'd love to participate! Tell me what to do!


Let's see...the list is back a ways, but it's there. See if there are any other takers, after my last list was made. Add those names, and yours, in the order they appeared.

PS - Pds- where's your photo?


----------



## GB

Constance once you add your name to the list then if you could post the most up to date list here that might be helpful for some people. Thanks


----------



## pdswife

The photo has been taken... the apron will go to the post office today...

The photo will be posted when hubby is done with the taxes, I need some help getting it off the camera and on to DC.

: )


----------



## jkath

oh hooray hooray!
(and please reward your hubby with a warm chocolate chip cookie and a scoop of vanilla ice cream for handling those tax papers!)


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Jkath.. from the look on his face everytime he sits down at the desk to work on them... a cookie just isn't enough.   I think he needs a trip to the Bahamas!!!


----------



## jkath

one trip....coming up!


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma is missing from the list!


----------



## Michelemarie

Pdswife, I will be in the Bahamas on Friday  -  I will bring back some sand for your DH!  Jkath, loved the picture, I can't wait!


----------



## texasgirl

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Pdswife, I will be in the Bahamas on Friday - I will bring back some sand for your DH! Jkath, loved the picture, I can't wait!


 
Don't forget meeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie

I think we would have alot of fun together! Not too late to meet me there!  I have been drooling over the menus they have posted on line at atlantis.com - oh my gosh, i can't wait to get there just to eat (okay, drink too )


----------



## pdswife

Have a great time Michele!!!


----------



## pdswife

Ok Barb... the apron is on it's way to your neck of the woods.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Hi everyone kim and i were wondering if maybe you would send it to us in Australia.   How cool would it be if the apron came down under.   We could use it for a cooking prac at school cause the schools aprons are kinda crap

luv kim & krysten


----------



## JMediger

jkath said:
			
		

> ... The list, btw:
> jkath
> buckytom
> pdswife
> Barbara L
> Maidrite
> licia
> GB
> Alix
> Ken
> PA Baker
> Home chef
> ronjohn55
> BigDog
> kimbabyi
> phinz
> SierraCook
> Corinne
> texasgirl
> luvsfood
> Michellemarie
> Jenny
> Raven
> Erik
> Deadly Sushi
> 
> Charlotte and Middie - you guys replied, but didn't say if you were wanting to be added to the list. Are either of you wanting to play? please please please...
> 
> As for the Europeans, so far we have Cara and Jikoni


 
Not sure if this is how to sign up but I would like to join if that's alright.  Hopefully it's not too late!
Thank you!


----------



## pdswife

It's never too late!


----------



## corazon

I'm not on the list yet, but I'd like to be...can we start a new thread where people can sign up?  Maybe start the thread with the existing list, no chit chat, just people signing up for the apron.  I would do it, but I'm not sure what the list is now or is this all?:


> jkath
> buckytom
> pdswife
> Barbara L
> Maidrite
> licia
> GB
> Alix
> Ken
> PA Baker
> Home chef
> ronjohn55
> BigDog
> kimbabyi
> phinz
> SierraCook
> Corinne
> texasgirl
> luvsfood
> Michellemarie
> Jenny
> Raven
> Erik
> Deadly Sushi


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:
			
		

> Ok Barb... the apron is on it's way to your neck of the woods. Enjoy!!!


Yay!!  I can't wait!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

*The List, As Of March 1*

The Complete List, as of March 1, 2006:

(blue means we've already sent it on, green means it's coming your way!

*jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
_*Barbara L
Maidrite
licia
GB
Alix
Ken
PA Baker
Home chef
ronjohn55
BigDog
kimbabyi
phinz
SierraCook
Corinne
texasgirl
luvsfood
Michellemarie
Jenny
Raven
Erik
Deadly Sushi*_
_*Dina*_
_*licia*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_

Still not sure about travel overseas - was there ever a final thought on whether or not there would be any 'continental' aprons?

Cheeselovers, there are some other aussies around here - wonder if they'd do one!


----------



## Barbara L

I got the apron today!  Now I just have to figure out where to have my picture taken.  Maidrite is next.  Does anyone have his address?  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure... but I think he lives in SC?


----------



## corazon

Looks like licia is on the list twice?


----------



## licia

That is a misprint - I should only be after Maidrite. I can only come up with ideas ONCE. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## urmaniac13

jkath said:
			
		

> Still not sure about travel overseas - was there ever a final thought on whether or not there would be any 'continental' aprons?


 
I thought about it again but for a project like this, it would be the best if everyone participates on one apron... as I suggested a little while ago, why don't we try to put it in a large envelope (so it can be classified as a regular mail) and not making a parcel? I can't remember the US postal regulation very welll now, but I think there was a significant difference in price between regular mail vs. parcel...it may not cost so much.
If it was like 20 dollars anyway as someone figured out, we can also split the cost, too... from Europe we can always use paypal to get it done...


----------



## buckytom

i agree urmaniac. also, there was talk of a seperate aussie apron. i think there should only be one. if necessary, send the apron to me, and i'll send it off to our far flung members.


----------



## GB

I have no problem chipping in too. I can't afford a lot, but if everyone throws in a buck or two or whatever they can afford then I am sure we can get this thing across the ocean and back again.


----------



## jkath

Here is the NEW and IMPROVED list!!!
Blues have had it and sent it off, purples have it currently, and greens are waiting in the wings.

I've included the international dc-ers {they have ***** next to their names}.

There are two in (), as they posted, but didn't say whether they wanted to be included or not. So, you two....please let us know!

Is there a paypal acct we can donate for overseas shipping?

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*(middie - are you in?)*
*urmaniac13*
_*Dina*_
*(wasabi - are you in?)*
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_


----------



## jkath

I just saw your photo, pds!!! Fantastic!

But I got scared when I scrolled up to the top (where the advertisers are) and they all were about CHICKEN RECIPES!!!! Quick! Hide Cleo!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol!  Oh no!!!!

Cleo is our friend, NOT our dinner.   lololol!


----------



## ronjohn55

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol! Oh no!!!!
> 
> Cleo is our friend, NOT our dinner. lololol!


 
"I'm having an old friend for dinner..."

Oh, wait! This is not the movie thread!!  

John


----------



## pdswife

Love that movie Ron..

lol!!!


----------



## luvs

jkath, this is a great thread. thanks for thinking of a way to include our crew in something that is meaningful.


----------



## jkath

ronjohn you are tooooooo much!!!


----------



## jkath

'welcome, luvs!

so nice to see you!


----------



## luvs

great to see you, too, jkath! i miss this place. i think of our discusscooking crew often. 
yet, as a chef-in-training, i study & i study often. that kinda keeps me from my computer. yours, luvs


----------



## jpmcgrew

I wanna play.Is it too late for me?
Maybe all this could be compiled into a coffee table book and the proceeds go to a good cause.


----------



## corazon

I'm sure jkath would be happy to add you to the list jpmc.
good to see you luvs!


----------



## jkath

*List as of Saturday, March 4*

Blues have had it and sent it off, purples have it currently, and greens are waiting in the wings.

I've included the international dc-ers {they have ***** next to their names}.

*There are two in (), as they posted, but didn't say whether they wanted to be included or not. So, you two....please let us know!*

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*(middie - are you in?)*
*urmaniac13*
_*Dina*_
*(wasabi - are you in?)*
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*


----------



## pdswife

Could I request that who ever is last on the list take a close up photo of the apron so that we can all see it again??


----------



## jkath

Or, if I do get it back, I can make sure it's done!


----------



## pdswife

That would work too jkath.  Thanks!!


----------



## SierraCook

jkath said:
			
		

> Or, if I do get it back, I can make sure it's done!


 
jkath, thanks for organizing the traveling apron.  I cannot wait for my turn.  So, far it has been great fun!!

Kudos to you.    

Yours, SC


----------



## jkath

*and yet an even newer list!*

I'm so glad everyone is happy! 

here's the current list (changed yet again!)

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*


----------



## pdswife

Thanks for keeping us up to date jkath!


----------



## jkath

it's either that....or make everyone search the pages!  eek!


----------



## pdswife

lol... yeah.. I guess that would be asking a lot of people.  lol


----------



## cara

the three *** are europeans?


----------



## pdswife

They are all the international members who want the apron Cara.


----------



## cara

urmaniac also is from europe.... Italy.....


----------



## pdswife

Yes.  But I think cheese lovers is from Australia.

I could be wrong.. It's happened once or twice before.


----------



## BigDog

Here's a question, mainly for those across the pond from us.

What is the cost of postal service over there? 

Here's my thought process. If (and that may be a big if) it is significantly cheaper to send things intracontinentially as it is here in the states, we ought to arrange the list so that whenever the apron finds its way across the pond, it stays over there until having met all our compadres over there participating in the event. Then it finds its way back stateside. There would only be two major expenses of it crossing the pond.

Then again, if the cost is high since it would still be international mail even though it is intracontinential, other plans would be better.

Maybe I should stop thinking . . . . . at least "out loud" . . . . . . sometimes I complicate things when I do.

Anyways, food for thought, if it's worth it.


----------



## texasgirl

I didn't think of this earlier, but, WHAT IF... from now, everyone puts a dollar in a pocket and when we get to Cara and the others, there will be money to send it. Whatever isn't used can be added to by them to get it mailed back here?


----------



## jkath

Texas, that is not only very thoughtful, it's also a brilliant idea.


----------



## texasgirl

jkath said:
			
		

> Texas, that is not only very thoughtful, it's also a brilliant idea.


 

 Aww shucks, Well every once in a while the brain cells move


----------



## BigDog

What about exchange rate? I don't know about all of the currency used over yonder 'cross the pond, but I believe the Euro is beating the pants off the USD. 

I do think it is a good idea, but still question the cost of postal service over there between countries. It may cost just as much to send it to another country on the same continent as it does to send it 'cross the pond.


----------



## jkath

I'm going to let you guys decide on this one. I've just checked the usps site, and it really is a hefty amount to send back and forth. I've seen conflicting postings on the cost, but the package is around 2 pounds. We shouldn't really repackage the apron to fit in a large envelope because there is a considerable possibility that it and the other items inside will not fare well.

Here's the site: http://www.usps.com/tools/calculatepostage/welcome.htm?from=home&page=0061calculatepostage

Sorry about the wet blanket of news, guys. I really thought tx's idea was very nice.


----------



## BigDog

Mind you again, these are US Postal prices. We don't know what postal service costs 'cross the pond. Just what it costs us to get it there.

*[SIZE=-1]Mailing Services[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-2](Show Dimensions)[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]Estimated[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]
*Delivery Time* *[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]Price[/SIZE]* [SIZE=-1]*Global Express Guaranteed® Document Service*[/SIZE] 

 
[SIZE=-2]See Service Guide Before Mailing[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*2 - 3 Days*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$48.50*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Global Express Guaranteed® Non-Document Service*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-2]See Service Guide Before Mailing[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*2 - 3 Days*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] *Calculate*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Global Express Mail™ (EMS)*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*3 - 5 Days*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$30.55*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Airmail Letter Post*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*4 - 7 Days*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$14.00*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Airmail Parcel Post*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*4 - 10 Days*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$20.05*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Economy (Surface) Letter Post*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-1]*4 - 6 Weeks*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$6.85*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Economy (Surface) Parcel Post*[/SIZE] 

 [SIZE=-2](Rate for pieces 5 pounds or less)[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*4 - 6 Weeks*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*$19.25*[/SIZE] 
*Designed to be delivered in the number of business days specified for each service depending on origin and destination.​


This was putting in Italy as destination, with jkath's suggested weight of 2 pounds.


----------



## texasgirl

If one of them can post their zip codes, we can get a better idea for the usps shipping.


----------



## BigDog

texasgirl said:
			
		

> If one of them can post their zip codes, we can get a better idea for the usps shipping.


 
When I got the rates above, I did not enter a zip code. When I changed from domestic to international, it took the zip code option away.

$7 USD isn't bad, but 4 to 6 weeks to get there? Uf-dah!


----------



## texasgirl

When I did international on ours, it still gave the zip code and I just put in one for Hannover to see what it came up with and Priority showed from my post office to that one was $14. I don't know, but, it sounds like it depends on the rates of each state?


----------



## cara

okay... I just checked Franks parcel he got last week from the USA 
it was sent by USPS Global Priority Mail from New Mexico to 30539 Hannover, Germany
the weight was about 3 pounds, but the USPS package says anything up to 4 pounds can be sent with it...
the total amount was $12,75... maybe $3 for package? as USPS.com just says $9,50 for a flat rate envelope large........


----------



## cara

just searched on the webside..... it came in this:





Priority mail flat rate box, 11.875" X 3.375" X 13.625

link

do you get the apron in there?


----------



## urmaniac13

Anyway is this apron really big and heavy duty?  I weighed our biggest apron and it was only 170g (about 6 oz)... if we put it in a oversized envelope padded with plastic bubbles, it is doubtful that it can weigh any more than 1 pound at the very maximum... 

Also switch Sushi and me, so Jikoni can send it to me instead of back to the US, then maybe it is a good idea for me to send it to CheeseLovers in Australia... I can check the cost with the post office, and we can compare the cost but I think it is more efficient this way so it will save one back and forth trip for the apron... (gee the apron will really travel around the globe this way!!)


----------



## cara

well, I think we should best put all europeans and aussies at the end... so there will be just one shipping over the pod...


----------



## cara

I though it like this?

*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*

*Cara 
Jikoni*
*urmaniac13*
*cheese-lovers (from Australia?)*


----------



## urmaniac13

Just a curiosity... it just occured to me... who gets the apron in the end??


----------



## cara

it goes back to jkath... was her idea, so she will keep it.... it was somewhere on the first pages...


----------



## urmaniac13

Ah... fair enough!!  I just got suddenly curious about it I should have looked at the beginning of the thread!!  well I would like a pic of the finished product though!!


----------



## cara

I'm sure you will get it ;o)


----------



## corazon

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ah... fair enough!! I just got suddenly curious about it I should have looked at the beginning of the thread!! well I would like a pic of the finished product though!!


this was also talked about.  jkath will take an ending pic of the apron


----------



## jpmcgrew

Yippee! I cant wait! I wish we had a global map to track the apron as it travels from person to person.


----------



## Dina

Can't wait to see more pictures.  This is going to be fun!


----------



## jkath

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Yippee! I cant wait! I wish we had a global map to track the apron as it travels from person to person.


 
hmmmmmmm...what a fun idea! I'll see if I can find something to use.....


----------



## kimbaby

are we going out of sequence? I never recieved the aapron or any info on it, AND i WAS WAY UP the list before luvs?????


----------



## jkath

luvs is very organized, and I think that because she's super busy with chef school, she's getting ready in advance


----------



## Alix

kimbaby said:
			
		

> are we going out of sequence? I never recieved the aapron or any info on it, AND i WAS WAY UP the list before luvs?????


 
If I'm not mistaken, currently Barbara and James have it. (See jkath's colour coded list 3 pages back) You are about 3 or 4 people ahead of luvs_food kimbaby. Were you worried you had been forgotten? This is going to take quite some time to get all the way around, don't worry. It will come to you.


----------



## pdswife

Yes.. .I just mailed it to Barb and James.
They've had it for a few days now.

Where are those photos guys??


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Im sorry we havent been on this thread for a while but I was just reading back a few pages that regard to postage cost. You mentioned a postcode. Im not sure of Krystens but mine is 5161. Also when sending it back I am more than happy to go last of the internationals even if we are somewhere in the middle because even if Krysten doesnt want to pay heaps of postage I am quite willing to pay it. It will cost us about 7 or 8 dollars because about 6 for a postage parcel and 1 or 2 to send it and that shouldnt be a problem because my Mum can also help with a bit of money.

Glad to see that international people are now allowed to play and we cant wait to recieve it

OK cya guys! 

Luv Kim

P.S by the way we would like to know what karma does on here?


----------



## kimbaby

okay I see... luvs is very organized,you go luvs


----------



## phinz

jkath said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm...what a fun idea! I'll see if I can find something to use.....


 
Done. http://www.frappr.com/dcapron

Please only put yourself on the map if you've received the apron. I'm on there only because I had to be on there to set it up.


----------



## Alix

Cheese-lovers said:
			
		

> P.S by the way we would like to know what karma does on here?


 
Karma is just a way of letting folks know you liked their post. You can check on yours by clicking on the User CP link at the top of the forum listing page.


----------



## jkath

phinz said:
			
		

> Done. http://www.frappr.com/dcapron
> 
> Please only put yourself on the map if you've received the apron. I'm on there only because I had to be on there to set it up.


 
phinz, I love what you've done...but I've tried 3 times and it won't put me on


----------



## phinz

It should work fine. Hmmmm... Are you getting an error or something?


----------



## pdswife

It wouldn't work for me either.....


----------



## phinz

You probably have to register with frappr.


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh... and that I didn't do.  Thanks Phinz.


----------



## texasgirl

So, where is the apron now? I haven't seen any new pictures with it. Are we still putting a $1 in with it to help with postage overseas?


----------



## jkath

Barbara- do you have the apron?


----------



## licia

The last I heard it was sent to Barbara and Maidrite.  I sent Barbara my address, but haven't heard from her.  I suppose she was too busy to reply.


----------



## pdswife

Barb did have it for awhile... not sure if she's sent it off yet or not.

I know her sister is visiting this weekend so she might not be online.


About the dollar for sending the apron to Europe... I'd already sent the apron on when it was decided.  Who should I send my dollar to?


----------



## texasgirl

Don't worry about it pds, I think if everyone from this point does it, it will be sufficient to get over there and probably have enough, if they all pitch in too, to get it back over here.


----------



## pdswife

ok, no worries.  lol


----------



## Barbara L

I am SO sorry that we haven't sent it on yet.  Licia had said she would be gone until the 13th, so we meant to get it sent today.  We will do our best to send it Monday.  My sister came yesterday and we were out of town with them.  Sorry again!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Don't worry Barb... sometimes real life just gets in the way of
DC.

Hope you had fun with your sis!


----------



## Barbara L

We finally got our pictures posted.  This last weekend was so hectic.  I hadn't seen my sister in a few years--we had a great time.  I had a paper due last night, but I am sick (fever, stuffy head, sneezing, etc.) and can't think at all, so I have barely even started it.  In fact, I can't even think of what to write.  I have less than 300 words, and it is supposed to be over 1,050.  Sheesh.  Anyway, it was windy when we took the pictures, so our hair is flying!  Tomorrow is payday, so we should get it off to Licia then.  Technically, we didn't do too bad.  Five days per person...  

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie

WAIT WAIT WAIT!  LoL.  Is it too late to join in on the traveling apron?  If it is, then no worries, but I would also like to join in on the fun!


----------



## corazon

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT WAIT! LoL. Is it too late to join in on the traveling apron? If it is, then no worries, but I would also like to join in on the fun!


I think you are still able to add your name. Jkath is the organizer, but she'll be MIA for a while. Maybe pm her about it.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um  ah.....I wanna play too...cna i can i can i????  huuh huh huh......Alix can just hand it too me when shes done with it....aint that right ASLix...oh.....we can share it at the same time...okokok....let me know if I can play too.....


----------



## Alix

CookinBlondie and Tanis, I think you can both safely join in. No worries. Tanis, as for me sending it to you I don't think that would be an issue either. Or GB could send it to you first and then you could send it on to me and Ken. Whichever way works for me.


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I sent it this morning 3-16-2006 at 9:10 and 36 seconds EST. Boy it sure did take along time to get to me from Barbara  I only had it one day !  . We dock ourselves $3.00 late fees  So there is $5.00 in the shipping fund  . 
I added tracking and insurance which I think is a good idea, just in case it gets "LOST".  Freckles where did you put that Apron ?
 Everything came to just $6.65 for it all. 
Licia its on the way !  Bye Bye Apron!!!!
Be Careful and Write back sometime !


----------



## licia

I will be looking for it.  I promise to be prompt.


----------



## licia

Barbara and Maidrite did good. The apron arrived today and I will have it back in the mail soon - to GB, I think - I'll look it up to make sure. Yes, it is GB, so I need your info. Thanks.


----------



## CookinBlondie

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew
CookinBlondie
tancowgirl2000

*Okay guys, here is the newly updated list with tancowgirl2000 and me added.  I know I'll have to wait a few months at least to have my turn with the apron, and even though it'll be hard to wait, the best things come to those who do.  

Looking forward to posing with the apron!*


*


----------



## licia

I sent the apron on to GB yesterday.  I killed two birds with one stone.  We took the picture wearing the apron in my kitchen. This is so much fun. I'm glad to have been a part of it and look forward to hearing more as it winds it's way thru the list.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Curious............where's the pics of you guys/gals wearing this.  I'd love to do this but will hold off till the next one as others have been waiting a long time and I don't want to put them off by joining now so late.  Sounds like fun though.


----------



## urmaniac13

Sizz, the pics are here!!
Actually, there are several people joined in late.  I don't think it would be a problem, I would love it if you were in it, too... talk to jkath the organizer!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks Urman...........I love all the pics.  Its great to see everyones faces.  And thanks for the invite but I hate to make others wait when they've been waiting for awhile already.


----------



## GB

You wouldn't be making anyone wait Sizz. When new people want to join in then we just add their name to the end of the list.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thats correct sir! I'll be getting the apron in 2007.


----------



## mudbug

goody, I have plenty of time to get more gorgeous.


----------



## licia

MB, that isn't fair - we didn't have time to get gorgeous.


----------



## mudbug

Saw your photo, licia, in the photos section, and you are definitely gaw-jus, sweetie.  Nice kitchen too.


----------



## licia

MB, you must have seen the wrong picture!


----------



## mudbug

I am never wrong about people with good hearts.


----------



## kadesma

mudbug said:
			
		

> I am never wrong about people with good hearts.


I agree MB, she is a real sweetie and good looking to boot..And that kitchen is really nice.. 

kadesma


----------



## jkath

Hi guys!

Since Canadian post takes about 3-4 weeks to ship to the states, do you think TanCowgirl should have it directly after Ken and Alix? Just a thought.

And Sizzlin! of COURSE you MUST get the apron too!!!!!
I'll re-write the list after I hear folks' thoughts on the whole Canadian thing.


----------



## pdswife

I agree 100 %.

Nice to see ya back Jkath


----------



## cara

I think we shoul put the "foreigners" together... all canadians and all europeans... so we save time and shipping costs....


----------



## licia

I don't know why but the board won't accept my post in the replies to photos posted regarding the traveling apron.  SO, thanks to all who made the nice comments about my picture. I love the pictures of all the others also and wish I could comment on that thread. Probably some program on my puter is keeping me from it. Thanks to you all!


----------



## texasgirl

licia said:
			
		

> I don't know why but the board won't accept my post in the replies to photos posted regarding the traveling apron. SO, thanks to all who made the nice comments about my picture. I love the pictures of all the others also and wish I could comment on that thread. Probably some program on my puter is keeping me from it. Thanks to you all!


 
It won't take a quick reply for some reason, but, at the top of the other post, click on post reply. It'll take it then. It did that to me too.


----------



## jkath

so glad it wasn't just me having that problem! Makes me so mad, cause I forget each and every time!

Alix.....can you & Ken send it to tannis?


----------



## Alix

Yep. I sure will. I just have to find her addy and we are all good.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

cara said:
			
		

> I think we shoul put the "foreigners" together... all canadians and all europeans... so we save time and shipping costs....


 
What about us little people from the land down under? why arent we included in this "foreigners" thing?


----------



## SizzlininIN

jkath said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> Since Canadian post takes about 3-4 weeks to ship to the states, do you think TanCowgirl should have it directly after Ken and Alix? Just a thought.
> 
> And Sizzlin! of COURSE you MUST get the apron too!!!!!
> I'll re-write the list after I hear folks' thoughts on the whole Canadian thing.


 
Thanks jkath!


----------



## jkath

Here's the latest list - 
Licia, have you sent it to GB yet?

*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
*tancowgirl2000*
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew
CookinBlondie

*


----------



## licia

Yes, I sent it early Friday am and it was supposed to take 2 to 3 days.  I will check the delivery confirmation and see what's up.


----------



## licia

Your item was delivered at 3:48 pm on March 27, 2006. I suppose GB is just busy.


----------



## GB

Sorry Licia, yes I got it. I have been very busy and forgot to post that. Sorry about that. I will be mailing it to Alix and Ken on Saturday


----------



## jkath

Woo-Hoo! Can't wait to see the photo!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OMG!!!  Im just not ready for this!  At first I thought...AWESOME!  My kitchen will be done, ,now well I guess I best get a hurry on it....um..>Alix...Ken...PLEASE take your time!!!!  

But really...it is a good idea to send it too one part of the world at a time....even if you are down under...lol....**giggle**


----------



## jkath

tan - you silly girl!
Ken & Alix will no doubt have it to you soon, but remember, you don't have to model it in your kitchen! How about on your front porch with a mug 'o Canadian Beer?


----------



## Alix

Out in the snow? LOL. Actually I heard they didn't get the piles of snow we did in Tanis's neck of the woods.

Where to model the apron...hmmmm...


----------



## SizzlininIN

did you forget me





			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Here's the latest list -
> Licia, have you sent it to GB yet?
> 
> *jkath*
> *buckytom*
> *pdswife*
> _*Barbara L*_
> _*Maidrite*_
> _*licia*_
> _*GB*_
> _*Alix*_
> _*Ken*_
> *tancowgirl2000*
> _*PA Baker*_
> _*Home chef*_
> _*ronjohn55*_
> _*BigDog*_
> _*kimbabyi*_
> _*phinz*_
> _*SierraCook*_
> _*Corinne*_
> _*texasgirl*_
> _*luvsfood*_
> _*Michellemarie*_
> _*Jenny*_
> _*Raven*_
> _*Erik*_
> _*Cara ****_
> _*Jikoni****_
> *Deadly Sushi*
> *urmaniac13****
> _*Dina*_
> _*corazon90*_
> _*Constance*_
> *cheese-lovers****
> _*JMediger*_
> *jpmcgrew*
> _*CookinBlondie*_


----------



## urmaniac13

jkath said:
			
		

> Here's the latest list -
> Licia, have you sent it to GB yet?
> 
> *jkath*
> *buckytom*
> *pdswife*
> _*Barbara L*_
> _*Maidrite*_
> _*licia*_
> _*GB*_
> _*Alix*_
> _*Ken*_
> *tancowgirl2000*
> _*PA Baker*_
> _*Home chef*_
> _*ronjohn55*_
> _*BigDog*_
> _*kimbabyi*_
> _*phinz*_
> _*SierraCook*_
> _*Corinne*_
> _*texasgirl*_
> _*luvsfood*_
> _*Michellemarie*_
> _*Jenny*_
> _*Raven*_
> _*Erik*_
> _*Cara ****_
> _*Jikoni****_
> *Deadly Sushi*
> *urmaniac13****
> _*Dina*_
> _*corazon90*_
> _*Constance*_
> *cheese-lovers****
> _*JMediger*_
> *jpmcgrew*
> _*CookinBlondie*_


 
Jkath, switch me and sushi, to save the apron the extra going back and forth between Atlantic Ocean, also maybe a good idea if I send it to Cheese Lovers in Australia that will save another going back and forth...

And don't forget Sizz!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

on my couch with a mug 'o Canadian beer?  hmmm....I think I have an idea.....

Alix...what snow you talking about?  I dont believe we have any?  I can almost say its pretty much gone.  It rained last night and is supposed to be quite warm today.....maybe by the time i get the apron I can be in the sun on my deck with my beer...........


----------



## mudbug

you know, it might be a good idea to send the list along with the apron so people don't forget where they are in the sequence


----------



## Alix

Or at least who the next person sends to.


----------



## GB

Wouldn't you know it, Jkath already thought of that. The list is attached to the packet that goes along with the apron. It probably needs to be updated though as I think it is missing some of the people who joined on after it started it's journey.

Alix the apon is in the mail on the way up North. You should have it in about a week the mailman said.

I will be posting my picture shortly.


----------



## GB

OK My pictures are posted. I actually put two up because I couldn't decide between the two.


----------



## mudbug

They are both great shots, geebs!  What's toasting in the action shot?


----------



## GB

LOL OK you got me mudbug. It is a completely staged shot. The grill in not on and it is just Stove Top Stuffing in the saute pan


----------



## mudbug

aw, shucks, geebs.  You are too honest.  You should have told us it was some exotic spice you were preparing for some cool ethnic dish.


----------



## GB

That is exactly what I meant by Stove Top Stuffing


----------



## mudbug

Alert the media!!!!!!!  geebs is using a prepared foodstuff!


----------



## GB

I keep it in the house strictly as a photo prop


----------



## mudbug

sure you do.


----------



## corazon

I thought it was popcorn.  Great photos gb!  Love seeing your lovely girl!


----------



## Alix

OK, still no sign of the apron here. Just thought I would update you. Dang Canada Post anyway. They are so sloooooow with stuff I want!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

phew!!!  Still have time.....


----------



## GB

Hopefully it should be there soon. My post man told me it should take about a week going air mail. That was last Sat. Maybe tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## Alix

I GOT IT!! I am soooo excited! I'm doing some shopping tomorrow so I will have to find something super cool to pin to it. Thanks GB! Tanis...you ready for this yet? jkath, do you want me to update the list and put a new one in with the apron?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

am i ready....what a question....you know if you take your time with it it really wouldnt break my heart.......really......now i have to do some master planning!


----------



## jkath

Please do update the list, Alix!!! Thank you so very very much!!!!


----------



## Alix

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> am i ready....what a question....you know if you take your time with it it really wouldnt break my heart.......really......now i have to do some master planning!


 
I only get a week you know! I'll mail it on Friday the 21st Tanis, so you can start planning now. I am going to make sure I have your address now, I keep purging my email files and stuff.


----------



## texasgirl

So, Alix and Ken, where's the picture?????????


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey jkath.....was my name ever added to the list?


----------



## Ken

texasgirl said:
			
		

> So, Alix and Ken, where's the picture?????????


 
We're still in makeup.


----------



## texasgirl

Oh come on, if I don't break the camera, you won't!


----------



## Alix

Sorry guys, be patient with us this week. We had company all this weekend and I am working evenings and Ken is working regular days so we only see each other first thing in the morning and last thing at night and TRUST ME...you don't want to see a picture of me at one of those moments! We'll get it together shortly and post a picture. (Ken thinks I should model the apron with nothing under it...SHEESH!  )


----------



## texasgirl

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, be patient with us this week. We had company all this weekend and I am working evenings and Ken is working regular days so we only see each other first thing in the morning and last thing at night and TRUST ME...you don't want to see a picture of me at one of those moments! We'll get it together shortly and post a picture. (Ken thinks I should model the apron with nothing under it...SHEESH!  )


 
That's okay, Alix, just wondering if you got camera shy 

Umm, if you do take that picture, let Ken keep and don't let us know about it


----------



## Alix

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That's okay, Alix, just wondering if you got camera shy
> 
> Umm, if you do take that picture, let Ken keep and don't let us know about it


 
*NOT* going to happen!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ok just dont mention THAT again or Ill be scared to open the package when it gets here....the things that can happen....okokok....guess i better figure out how i am going to take a picture now and get it on here.......


----------



## jkath

*
Alix.................is your company gone yet?

(that's a hint)*


----------



## Alix

Hey, I thought I had a week here. I only got it on the 13th...I promise it will get done ASAP.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

really....no rush...I can wait

(shup jkath....sheesh)lmbo


----------



## jkath

sorry Alix....we just want to see the photos!!!


----------



## buckytom

especially if ken got his way!!!!


----------



## Ken

buckytom said:
			
		

> especially if ken got his way!!!!


 
If I get a MAJOR karma hit....maybe I'll consider persuading her....


----------



## ronjohn55

Ken said:
			
		

> If I get a MAJOR karma hit....maybe I'll consider persuading her....


 
Don't worry Ken, I'm sure you'll get hit, one way or the other!  

John


----------



## Alix

Ken said:
			
		

> If I get a MAJOR karma hit....maybe I'll consider persuading her....


 
Um....WHO should be getting the karma hit for that picture??? And ronjohn is right...someone is going the right way for a smacked bottom!


----------



## middie

lmao ronjohn


----------



## luvs

i cleaned my mailbox! (i'm proud of myself)  michellemarie, if you see this send me a message.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Alix said:
			
		

> Um....WHO should be getting the karma hit for that picture??? And ronjohn is right...someone is going the right way for a smacked bottom!


 
 I prefer the whack-a-mole approach better Al!  The last time I used it was when I was cooking and DH had done something early to aggravate me that morning.....he was joking around.  And it just so happend later I happened to have an egg in my hand and I waited till he had his head down looking at the newspaper and I said, "Whack-a-Mole" and down came the egg gently on his head.  I about peed my pants......I laughed so hard tears were rolling down my face.  Don't worry DH laughed too. He already knew he was in for something that day but didn't know when or where. That first look on his face was priceless....total shock value. Needless to say he didn't aggravate me anymore that day.


----------



## Alix

They're up! I have some individual shots of Ken and I too, his is predictably funny, mine is just me. Tan...you ready? Its coming your way. Check your inbox for me confirming your address.


----------



## Buttercup

Okay, but I HATE to have my picture taken.
They always end up looking just like me!!!


----------



## cara

alix, these are great pics!


----------



## Alix

Thanks Cara.


----------



## mudbug

Alix, this is scary.  You and Ken resemble me and HH a LOT.  Bugs is the cutest!


----------



## Alix

mudbug said:
			
		

> Alix, this is scary. You and Ken resemble me and HH a LOT. Bugs is the cutest!


 
Can't say that surprises me much, since we seem to share many other similarities (although we really have to get you back on caffeine!  )


----------



## mudbug

just twist this arm a little...........


----------



## Ken

The apron is on the move again.....it was popped into the mail this morning and is now heading south of here. Video at 11.


----------



## jkath

woo woo woo...........Tan! Let us know when it gets there!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

k ya'all......I got the _CARD _for the apron.......I need to pick it up and they always seem to be closed by the time im off of work,  but i WILL get it!!!  I'm so excited i can hardly contain myself!!!  **giggle**.........


----------



## SierraCook

jkath said:
			
		

> Here's the latest list -
> Licia, have you sent it to GB yet?
> 
> *jkath*
> *buckytom*
> *pdswife*
> _*Barbara L*_
> _*Maidrite*_
> _*licia*_
> _*GB*_
> _*Alix*_
> _*Ken*_
> *tancowgirl2000*
> _*PA Baker*_
> _*Home chef*_
> _*ronjohn55*_
> _*BigDog*_
> _*kimbabyi*_
> _*phinz*_
> _*SierraCook*_
> _*Corinne*_
> _*texasgirl*_
> _*luvsfood*_
> _*Michellemarie*_
> _*Jenny*_
> _*Raven*_
> _*Erik*_
> _*Cara ****_
> _*Jikoni****_
> *Deadly Sushi*
> *urmaniac13****
> _*Dina*_
> _*corazon90*_
> _*Constance*_
> *cheese-lovers****
> _*JMediger*_
> *jpmcgrew*
> _*CookinBlondie*_


 
Bumping up what is, hopefully, the latest list. I cannot wait until it is my turn.


----------



## jkath

*TANIS!*
Have you received the apron yet???
Please keep us updated!

If you don't, I'll have to come all the way up to Canada and hold your beer hostage.


----------



## Angie

I would love to join this list....if someone would PM me the specifics, that would be great since the thread is 37 pages long!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey jkath...........I still don't see my name on the list.


----------



## jkath

*Sizz, I owe you big time!!! *
* So sorry! *

*Angie, here's how the list goes, in a nutshell: Those in blue have already had the apron, the purple denotes the current holder of the apron, and the greenies are those awaiting the apron, in order.*
*When it gets close to the time for your turn, the person above you (sizz) will send you a pm (private message), asking for your mailing address. Once it arrives, you'll sign it (with the enclosed fabric pens), and have someone take a fabulous photo of you wearing it. Then, you'll send it to the next DCer who joins the list.*

*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
*tancowgirl2000*
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbabyi*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*texasgirl*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*


----------



## Angie

Very cool.  Thank you SO much for explaining it to me!!!!


----------



## corazon

I notice that Home Chef is coming up, I haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## jkath

Good catch! Maybe instead, we'll have PA mail it directly to Ronjohn, and if Home Chef comes back, we'll put him in line at a later time. How's that?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks jkath!


----------



## PA Baker

jkath said:
			
		

> Good catch! Maybe instead, we'll have PA mail it directly to Ronjohn, and if Home Chef comes back, we'll put him in line at a later time. How's that?


 
That's fine by me.  Once I get it I'll PM Home Chef just to make sure.

Tanis, any idea when you'll be able to send it on to me?


----------



## jkath

Tanis! wake up!


----------



## Alix

Tanis was a dork. The apron just arrived back at my door. jkath, PM me about whats next.


----------



## Alix

OK, apron is on its way to PA Baker as of today. 11 days they told me. Sorry guys I wasn't going to cough up $26 so it could get there in 6 days. LOL.


----------



## pdswife

Has anyone heard from Tanis?  I hope she's ok.


----------



## Alix

I'm sure she is fine. She is just super busy with work and all the other things going on in her life right now. She'll be back soon, sassy as ever.


----------



## jkath

The list has changed!
Texasgirl has asked to have a bit more time, so she'd like to be put at the end of the current list. I wanted to let you know so you didn't think I was going crazy with this thing!

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*


----------



## MJ

pdswife said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard from Tanis? I hope she's ok.


She called me a few days ago and she is very busy but doing OK...


----------



## pdswife

Thanks for letting me know MJ.  
If you talk to her again please tell her HI!


----------



## Timeloyd

Please add me to the list for the Traveling Apron. I think it would be amazingly hoopy and an honor to take care of it during it's travels. I would love to share my experiences with it and where I used it ~ Perhaps a Galactic Picnic, or well it all depends when it gets here.
I will also be glad to share the recipes I make while using it. Do we get to sign it?   
    I have Galactic Picnics the First Sunday 1 p.m. - 5 p.m. until September at The Back Locust 1st Shelter in Evergreen Park on Pleasent Hill Road West of Ill. 51 and Huck's in Carbondale, Ill. I would love to take the Traveling Apron to one.
For more infromation on the Galactic Picnics and my using the Traveling Apron please contact me. Thanks greatly much.  :^{)


----------



## jkath

Timeloyd said:
			
		

> Do we get to sign it?


Go to your toolbar (above) and click on "Member Photos". It will take you to three options, the last being "The Traveling Apron". You can see those of us who've already had it, and if you look closely, you'll see our signatures.

Timeloyd, I think the apron would love to go to your Galactic Picnic.


*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
_*Home chef*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*BigDog*_
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*Timeloyd*


----------



## corazon

What's the latest?  Do you have it PA?


----------



## pdswife

I was just wondering the same thing Corazon...


----------



## PA Baker

I just got it today!  It had to travel a long way to get from Alix but it made  it in one piece and is ready to enjoy the hot humid weather of Central PA


----------



## pdswife

Have fun with it PA. Can't wait to see your photo!


----------



## PA Baker

I promise I won't change any diapers in it!


----------



## Barbara L

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I promise I won't change any diapers in it!


I'm sure everyone on the list after you thanks you!   

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker

Home chef asked if he could be moved down on the list--this is his busy season at work and he won't have time right now.  So it looks like you're next Ronjohn!

Jkath, do you want me to print out a new list to include in the box?  The one that's in there now is an original.


----------



## corazon

I'm glad th hear Home chef will be back!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

aw guyys!!  I am so so sorry....Alix I OWE you one or two!!!!  I tried but the dang post office has bankers hours and there was just no way i could make it there.  1/2 hour at lunch doesnt give me a whole lot of time.  Especially in this stupid little resort town....I am So sorry!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I think we can all forgive you!


----------



## jkath

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Jkath, do you want me to print out a new list to include in the box? The one that's in there now is an original.


 
oh, yes please! Thank you!


----------



## Alix

PA, here is the NEW list, can you print a copy of this one?Thanks. Since we are having trouble locating ronjohn lets move on to BigDog and then we can try again with ronjohn. If we are still having trouble we can just bump him down in the order again. Tanis, I put you on at the end which means you would have to send it back to jkath after you are done. You OK with that? (And you owe me postage girl! I'm in Sylvan this weekend and I am going to try to find you when we have a break from the games!) 


*jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
_*Barbara L*_
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*ronjohn55*_
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*Deadly Sushi*
*urmaniac13****
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
*cheese-lovers****
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks, Alix!  I've PM'd Big Dog, so the apron is ready to move on as soon as I get mailing info!


----------



## urmaniac13

I took a liberty to make a slight adjustment.  Deadly Sushi was in between Jikoni in Switzerland and me in Italy, also there was an extra trans-Pacific trip for the Cheeselovers in Australia a bit down further.  I put the Cheese directly after me and then on to Sushi, thus the travelling route is a bit more efficient... is that okay?

*jkath
buckytom
pdswife
Barbara L*
_*Maidrite*_
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*ronjohn55*_
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*urmaniac13****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*


----------



## BigDog

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Alix! I've PM'd Big Dog, so the apron is ready to move on as soon as I get mailing info!


 
Info has been sent back!


----------



## BigDog

Ugh! Of course, I get the apron at the absolute busiest time of my summer!  

It arrived safe and sound in Minnesota, but I'm not going to have time to send it on until next Friday. This weekend is my in-laws 50th Annaversary, so the whole weekend is one big shin-dig. Then, I work nights Monday - Thursday (remember the song from the 80s I think that said "Up all night, sleep all day"? That's me when I work, at least for now). I apologize for "sitting" on it that long, but that's likely when it will head back out.

As for that time, who's next? I see ronjohn on the list, but haven't seen him around for some time. I know he was skipped at one point (right before me I think) so tell me where to send it, and off it will go!

Edit: See my sig? I think it's becoming my theme song!


----------



## PA Baker

That was fast, BigDog!  I'm glad it made it there safe and sound.  Why don't you try PM-ing RonJohn and see if you hear back in the next few days.  If not, we'll go from there figuring it out.

Have a great time this weekend!

You'll have to let me know what you think of the pie when you get around to making it.


----------



## BigDog

PA Baker said:
			
		

> That was fast, BigDog! I'm glad it made it there safe and sound. Why don't you try PM-ing RonJohn and see if you hear back in the next few days. If not, we'll go from there figuring it out.


 
Done!



			
				PA Baker said:
			
		

> Have a great time this weekend!


 
I'll try!



			
				PA Baker said:
			
		

> You'll have to let me know what you think of the pie when you get around to making it.


 
Will do!


----------



## texasgirl

Just don't forget the picture!!


----------



## buckytom

i've just been in touch with ronjohn. seems he's extremely busy with work and remodeling his house after the home brewery explosion that he's been unable to grace us with his presence, but he promises to be here soon. hopefully around the 4th of july holiday.

i would knock him down the list a few notches until he's back full time.


----------



## PA Baker

Here are the changes.  BigDog, could you change the sheet in the box, too, please? 

*jkath
buckytom
pdswife
Barbara L
Maidrite*
_*licia*_
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*Raven*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*urmaniac13****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*


----------



## jkath

Bigdog, do you still have the apron....or is it en route to Kimbaby?


----------



## BigDog

jkath said:
			
		

> Bigdog, do you still have the apron....or is it en route to Kimbaby?


 
It is stalled here. I am terribly sorry! I'll explain more about why later. My goal is to get it out Monday, Tuesday at the latest!


----------



## Raven

I need to bow out of the round-robin. 

It's a long story but I need to take my name out of the pot.  Sorry 

~ Raven ~


----------



## jkath

okay, I've taken you out Raven. BigDog - I'm sure Mon or Tues is just fine!
Kimbaby, are you there? Let us know if you're ready to receive the apron!

As for ronjohn, I'll keep him where he is, and when Jenny receives it, then we'll ask him if he wants to be bumped down. How's that?


*jkath
buckytom
pdswife
Barbara L
Maidrite
licia*
_*GB*_
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*urmaniac13****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*


----------



## BigDog

I've got Kimbaby's info already to send it to her!


----------



## Erik

I'm getting excited, my name is getting closer on the list!!!


----------



## jkath

(and it may be closer, Erik, if ronjohn's still cleaning up his basement... )


----------



## BigDog

Hey all, it's off to kimbaby (finally).

As many of you know, I recently got a non sworn law enforcement job. Well, I just happened to get the apron during our busiest time of the summer, around the 4th of July! That's what caused the delay in the apron continuing its journey.

Unfortunately too, I could not get a photo. Believe it or not, we do not have a camera of any kind (well, except the wencam, which wasn't working right either)! With the busy schedule, I was not able to commit more time and effort in finding someone that did have one.

Anyways, I tossed a few recipes in for ya, kimbaby. It went out in today's mail (I just got back from sending it).


----------



## texasgirl

BigDog said:
			
		

> Hey all, it's off to kimbaby (finally).
> 
> As many of you know, I recently got a non sworn law enforcement job. Well, I just happened to get the apron during our busiest time of the summer, around the 4th of July! That's what caused the delay in the apron continuing its journey.
> 
> Unfortunately too, I could not get a photo. Believe it or not, we do not have a camera of any kind (well, except the wencam, which wasn't working right either)! With the busy schedule, I was not able to commit more time and effort in finding someone that did have one.
> 
> Anyways, I tossed a few recipes in for ya, kimbaby. It went out in today's mail (I just got back from sending it).


 

 What a bummer!!!! I wanted to see you!! Oh well, you'll just have to find a camera now and get a photo on here anyway


----------



## kimbaby

I am waiting on it


----------



## phinz

And I'm waiting right behind you for my turn.


----------



## urmaniac13

BigDog said:
			
		

> Unfortunately too, I could not get a photo. Believe it or not, we do not have a camera of any kind (well, except the wencam, which wasn't working right either)!


 
Dang, Bill... I know it is too late by now but... have you checked your mobile phone?  Most of the recent models take pictures!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Hey kimbaby have you gotten it yet?   I'm anxiously waiting my turn too.


----------



## VeraBlue

*I wanna play!*

Not that I have any idea how to post a photo, but I suppose by the time my turn gets here I'll have acquired the appropriate knowledge.


----------



## jkath

okay, my little chickadees, here's the latest list. Hopefully kimbaby has it by now, so she's purple. VeraBlue, I added you on so you can play along. 


*jkath
buckytom
pdswife
Barbara L
Maidrite
licia
GB*
_*Alix*_
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*urmaniac13****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*


----------



## jkath

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Not that I have any idea how to post a photo, but I suppose by the time my turn gets here I'll have acquired the appropriate knowledge.


 
When in doubt, ask GB! He's quite the photo wiz!


----------



## BigDog

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Dang, Bill... I know it is too late by now but... have you checked your mobile phone? Most of the recent models take pictures!!


 
It does, but I don't know how to get the pictures from the mobile phone to a computer or whatever!


----------



## Erik

BigDog said:
			
		

> It does, but I don't know how to get the pictures from the mobile phone to a computer or whatever!


If you take your phone to Wal Mart, and you have an adapter that runs from your charger to a USB port, you can make a disc of pictures.


----------



## SizzlininIN

BigDog.........I asked DH what he had to do and he said you need to buy a USB cable and software in order to transfer the pics from the phone to the computer.  Personally, I'd go to the store where you bought the phone and find out what it is you need.....get all the numbers and such pert. information then go to ebay and buy it there.  I got my brand new car charger and clip for $6.43 after shipping.  Huge savings!


----------



## BigDog

Interesting. 

I have a Motorola phone from Verizon. The charger goes on the bottom, and there is space for what I assume is a data transfer as well. I've never seen cords go from that type of connection to USB.

We're not exactly technologically advanced. We have cable internet service, that's about it. Oh, and run WXP. Otherwise, the computer struggles for unbeknownst reasons to me. It is a few years old, and we're hoping to replace it when our Property Tax return comes in the next few weeks. We shall see . . . . . . bills to pay too . . . . ..


----------



## ChefJune

I only read the first and last pages, but I'd like to join.  Please tell me how!


----------



## TATTRAT

How can I become part of the game? Count me in!


----------



## erinmself

Can I get in on this?


----------



## phinz

Soooo... is it going to be at my house before next weekend?


----------



## jkath

*KIMBABY! DO YOU HAVE THE APRON?*
Please let us know it's status thanks!!

ChefJune, TATTRAT & erinmself, I've added you on the ever-growing list! 


*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
_*Ken*_
_*PA Baker*_
*BigDog*
_*kimbaby*_
_*phinz*_
_*SierraCook*_
_*Corinne*_
_*luvsfood*_
_*Michellemarie*_
_*Jenny*_
_*ronjohn55*_
_*Erik*_
_*Cara ****_
_*Jikoni****_
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
_*Dina*_
_*corazon90*_
_*Constance*_
_*JMediger*_
*jpmcgrew*
_*CookinBlondie*_
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*

__________________


----------



## urmaniac13

Jkath, Erin is in England, so it is better that she has it while the apron is still on this side of Atlantic, probably after me OR to have her receive it from Erik, THEN onto Cara...

And Bigdog (sorry I didn't follow up more quickly... I missed your reply!), or anyone who maybe using your telephone to make a picture and not sure how to do it... usually SD card (memory card) is inside the telephone, where the images will be stored, and you can take it out, and you put it in an USB adoptor which may look like any of these, they are very inexpensive and you may well already have one of them hanging around in your house.  Then simply plug it into the USB port, it will now be ready for you to do anything you may wish with the file inside.


----------



## jkath

good eye, urmaniac! I've changed erin to go right after you.


----------



## letscook

i think it is a good idea. after it has been around it should be auctioned off for a charity.


----------



## pdswife

That's a good idea letscook...but who would want it?


----------



## SizzlininIN

You would be amazed at what people buy on Ebay.  I vote we try to raise money for *Breast Cancer.*  We list it on Ebay and in the heading note what we're raising the money for and then email all our friends and family and ask them to place a bid and pass it along via email.  Start the bid out at $1.00.  I bet we'd make a hugh chunck of money.  We could even write Regis & Kelli, Ellen, Oprah,  Jay Leno, The View, etc... and see if they could endorse it on his show to get more publicity.  So whatch ya guys think?


----------



## GB

I think it is an interesting idea, but I do not think we should do it with the apron. I think Jkath should get it the way we discussed earlier. It would mean a lot more to her then to some random stranger who got an apron with a bunch of names of people they do not know.

I think it is a nice idea to action something off to raise money for a charity though so I would be all for ding that with something else, just not the apron.


----------



## SizzlininIN

GB said:
			
		

> I think it is an interesting idea, but I do not think we should do it with the apron. I think Jkath should get it the way we discussed earlier. It would mean a lot more to her then to some random stranger who got an apron with a bunch of names of people they do not know.
> 
> I think it is a nice idea to action something off to raise money for a charity though so I would be all for ding that with something else, just not the apron.


 
Didn't realize jkath was wanting it.....I'm all for that too.


----------



## urmaniac13

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Didn't realize jkath was wanting it.....I'm all for that too.


 
Jkath is the holy mother of the whole idea of this travelling apron... so naturally she deserves the right to it  

BTW have you heard from Kimbaby, Jkath??  I really hope she has it by now...


----------



## ChefJune

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> You would be amazed at what people buy on Ebay. I vote we try to raise money for *Breast Cancer.* We list it on Ebay and in the heading note what we're raising the money for and then email all our friends and family and ask them to place a bid and pass it along via email. Start the bid out at $1.00. I bet we'd make a hugh chunck of money. We could even write Regis & Kelli, Ellen, Oprah, Jay Leno, The View, etc... and see if they could endorse it on his show to get more publicity. So whatch ya guys think?


since this is a cooking site, why not raise money to help a deserving student pay for culinary school?  I bet there are some students right here on DC who could use a few extra $$.  Culinary School is inordinately expensive... seems like a more appropriate use of the money.....


----------



## jkath

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Jkath is the holy mother of the whole idea of this travelling apron... so naturally she deserves the right to it
> 
> BTW have you heard from Kimbaby, Jkath?? I really hope she has it by now...


 
I've not heard yet from Kimbaby. I'll be sending her a pm in a moment. Thanks for remembering me, GB & urmaniac! It truly will be a treasure to me. 
pots & pans.....$800
knives.......$500
Traveling Apron.....priceless.


----------



## jkath

Woo Hoo! Kimbaby got the apron! Yay to kimbaby!


----------



## urmaniac13

Phew!!  I was getting a bit worried!!


----------



## BigDog

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Phew!! I was getting a bit worried!!


 
Me too, since I sent it!  

I hope she got it a while ago, cuz I think it's been a couple weeks since I sent it. Musta picked the slowest way to get there, eh? 

(I don't recall turtleback being an option, or even horseback for that matter)


----------



## jkath

Here's the culprit, BigDog!


----------



## buckytom

ChefJune said:
			
		

> since this is a cooking site, why not raise money to help a deserving student pay for culinary school?


 
you really don't want to get into the bidness of determining who is deserving.

that gig belongs to the gov't.'s of the world (and they haven't figured it out yet...)


if we're big enough to sponsor a charitable event of some kind, then you open a huge can o' worms as this ain't no democracy, and eventually some fellings will be hurt.

the beauty of this place, imo, is that it's kept simple; no politics, religion (besides gw's snorefests...j/k buddy ), nor dramatic agenda of any kind.

just the love of cooking and eating.

the rest of the world is complicated enough.


----------



## DaCook

I know that I am a newbie as well, but I would love to play.


----------



## Chef_Jen

Well set up the list geographically.. its easier for it to start in one country see all the people there then move to the next one


----------



## kimbaby

I did get it and will be sending it out by SAT.


----------



## RMS

This is such a cute idea!  I love all the pictures!


----------



## Half Baked

Well, I'd love to have the apron for a few days, too.  By looking at the list it should be here about 2020...but I'm patient.


----------



## urmaniac13

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Well, I'd love to have the apron for a few days, too. By looking at the list it should be here about 2020...but I'm patient.


 
Yeah, and perhaps by 2020 someone may have invented a way to email solid objects, then things will speed up a little


----------



## jkath

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Well set up the list geographically.. its easier for it to start in one country see all the people there then move to the next one


 
We're not geographic, except a little european jaunt in the middle (they're the ones with the ***)
We're actually listed by who asked for it, in order, to some extent. 

DaCook, Chef_Jen & Half Baked: I've put you on the list 

*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Chef_Jen*
*Half Baked*


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Hi guys. Wow its been a long time since we've been on here. Kinda like we disappeared off the face of the earth but oh well. Since we were last on we see we have been moved up a couple of places. We are heaps excited now!!!!

ok gotta go schools out!

Luv Kim and Krysten  

P.S we saw the veronicas live last night and it was awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## corazon

what's the latest with the apron?


----------



## pdswife

and... how come there's so few photos of it and owners wearing it???


----------



## jkath

Update: 
Kimbaby let me know that it's currently on it's way to PHINZ's house!

Woo hoo!

KIMBABY.......please post your photo!!!


----------



## buckytom

i almost forgot about this.

and yeah, hey, where's all of the photos????????


----------



## phinz

Got it! Give me a couple of days to get it decorated (already started), do some cooking, throw in a few recipes, and get a picture. I'm also throwing a little something else in for everybody who receives it after me. Please only take one and then put the rest in the box to go to the next person.


----------



## pdswife

Can't wait to see the photo!!


----------



## corazon

where oh where are the photos?


----------



## kimbaby

I am very sorry but I have had pneumonia while I had the apron and was not gonna pose for a picture sick... sorry...


----------



## TATTRAT

How do I sign up?


----------



## jkath

but you could have put your boy in it....

Okay, folks - PLEASE POST A PHOTO!!!

Phinz, we're all counting on you.......(no pressure, of course....)






http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZSXXXXXX47US&utm_id=7924


----------



## jkath

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> How do I sign up?


 
you already did, silly!

*jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Chef_Jen*
*Half Baked*


----------



## TATTRAT

aaahhh! Thanks! Looking forward to it. I promise to wear more then just the apron


----------



## jkath

...................................


----------



## SierraCook

jkath, phinz has my mailing address. So, hopefully I will get it any day now.  Thanks again for organizing the traveling apron. 

SC


----------



## phinz

I'll get a picture tomorrow and it will be on its way. Have been in the middle of a big graphics push for next weekend.


----------



## phinz

Cooking up a mess of Tauntaun stew...


----------



## kitchenelf

Darth, Jr.!!!!!  

I love your cabinets!


----------



## phinz

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Darth, Jr.!!!!!
> 
> I love your cabinets!



Thank  you. We renovated the kitchen ourselves.


----------



## wasabi

Just kidding, phinz. I had to do it. You look so cute.


----------



## buckytom

lol, that's great phinz!!!

umm, recipe.... please???


----------



## phinz

buckytom said:
			
		

> umm, recipe.... please???



Ancient Mandalorian secret. I could tell you, but then I'd have to vaporize you.


----------



## phinz

wasabi said:
			
		

> Just kidding, phinz. I had to do it. You look so cute.


----------



## urmaniac13

Jkath, if I remember correctly ChefJen is also in England.  In that case it is better to move her up before or after Erin.  We should double check with her though...


----------



## Half Baked

Yes, Chef Jen is in England.


----------



## ChefJune

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Yes, Chef Jen is in England.


up near the Scottish borders.


----------



## urmaniac13

Okay, I think Jkath is still yet to awake from her beauty sleep, so I took the liberty to modify the list... does this work?

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked*


----------



## Chef_Jen

I certainly Am Move me where you see fit!!


----------



## Chef_Jen

What do the stars mean :P


----------



## cara

extraterrestrial ehm... out of USA-Members


----------



## urmaniac13

From what I take it, the residents outside the north american continent...
most of us are either in the continental europe or the british isles, however Cheeselovers after you are from Australia(these are two girls sharing one handle...).  Do you have a problem sending the apron over to australia?
BTW has anyone seen Cheeselovers around lately?  We may need to check with them to make sure they are still with us...


----------



## urmaniac13

cara said:
			
		

> extraterrestrial ehm... out of USA-Members


 
I was about to say just that, but then noticed the Canadian folks were unmarked, too...


----------



## cara

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I was about to say just that, but then noticed the Canadian folks were unmarked, too...




ah! all the same...


----------



## Chef_Jen

LOL Naw.. im a frequent mailer to the Aussie land


----------



## urmaniac13

Kewl... I just found a post from Cheeselovers from a fortnight back, they haven't been around the forum a lot lately but still very much in for the apron.  So they will be glad to hear from you, Jen!


----------



## cara

well.. it's still some time to go...


----------



## urmaniac13

cara said:
			
		

> well.. it's still some time to go...


 
Well... true but these gals are still quite young, I am sure they will be still alive


----------



## jkath

*yawn* 
I'm awake!
Thanks for the modifications, urmaniac!

The stars are for European members. Although, the way the Canadian post works, I'm guessing the apron will travel quicker overseas than over the northern border!

Phinz, you are way too cool for the rest of us!


----------



## SierraCook

jkath, I am currently on a fire assignment.  So, I won't be able to get the apron until I get back.  Also, my computer is not working properly, so I won't be able to logon again until it is fixed.  

SC


----------



## phinz

I can hold on to it, as I still have it, until your assignment is over, if you would like. Or I can send it to the next one in line and we can shuffle you further back to allow time for your assignment to end. I haven't had a chance to put it in the mail yet, as Dragon*Con and the attendant shambles of my real post Dragon*Con life (things have been crazy. It's amazing what 5 days away from the real world will do to you) sucked up all my time and I completely forgot about sending the apron until I noticed the box last night. 

Just let me know what everybody wants me to do!


----------



## SierraCook

Go ahead and send it to me.  I will be going home periodically to check on the house, etc.


----------



## jkath

oh hooray! Sierra gets the apron!

Phinz, no worries!


----------



## phinz

Cool. I'll have it out tomorrow!


----------



## luvs

who is sending travelling apron to me? i was in line with michele marie, yet haven't seen her post lately.


----------



## corazon

she's around here somewhere luvs.


----------



## Corinne

luvs said:
			
		

> who is sending travelling apron to me? i was in line with michele marie, yet haven't seen her post lately.



I will be sending the apron to you after I get it from SC. And I've seen Michele around recently - she's still very much with us!

Corinne


----------



## jkath

phinz said:
			
		

> Cool. I'll have it out tomorrow!


It's been 11 days.....
Phinz, did you send it out to Sierra yet?

and if so, Sierra, did you get it?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## shpj4

*jkath*

I think that is a wonderful idea and you are a special person with all your great receipes - you have a lot to give to DC.  You have been like a mentor to me with all your help.

Have a beautiful day.


----------



## vagriller

corazon90 said:
			
		

> she's around here somewhere luvs.



Yeah, but she doesn't like us anymore!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/i-dont-like-you-guys-anymore-27239.html


----------



## texasgirl

vagriller said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she doesn't like us anymore!
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/i-dont-like-you-guys-anymore-27239.html


----------



## Katie H

Hey, everyone!  Please count us in, too.  I say _us_ because another newbie, Buck, is my huband and we would love to have the apron visit Western Kentucky so it can go on to the next person with the smell of hickory-smoked barbecue in it.


----------



## jkath

You bet, Katie!


*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked
Katie E
Buck
*


----------



## vagriller

If TATTRAT doesn't mind we could combine a stop for the apron. Will it fit around both a 275 lb guy and a 255 lb guy at one time?


----------



## jkath

Do you guys really know each other? If you are in the same city, I don't see why not!
As for the apron...take a look at the photos and I'll let you decide!


----------



## vagriller

jkath said:
			
		

> Do you guys really know each other? If you are in the same city, I don't see why not!
> As for the apron...take a look at the photos and I'll let you decide!


 
We've never met, but are about 30 minutes apart.


----------



## jkath

Well, so long as you two set it up, I think it's a great idea!
It's always fun to see photos of member meet-ups!


----------



## pdswife

....so.... 
who has it 
and where is it now??


----------



## TATTRAT

vagriller said:
			
		

> If TATTRAT doesn't mind we could combine a stop for the apron. Will it fit around both a 275 lb guy and a 255 lb guy at one time?




I think they call that a table cloth....or tent,Rogg!


----------



## SizzlininIN

I think my name is moving up the list on turtle speed


----------



## phinz

It's still here. I keep intending to send it and then get sidetracked. It's embarassing.  I'm emailing myself right now (pathetic, isn't it) to try and get it put together tonight so it can go out tomorrow.


----------



## Constance

Oooh, I see I'm very close on the list! I'll have to share it with Kim, since he helps a lot with the cooking.


----------



## Mr. D

Being new to the group I would love to join in. Unfortunately I have to run to work right now so if you could send me a message that would be cool. Your friendly East Coast Canadian Food Junkie.


----------



## Cheese-lovers

i just though i would say hi to evry 1 coz kim and i (Krysten) have kinda disapperaed under allour books for a long while now learnng everything for our yr 12 exams. I cant believe were almost finished only like another month ands a half then were done with high school for eva. Oh and guess what i got an A in Hospitaqlty for the year (we finished that course but still have another 4 to go - each) im not sure what kim got but whateva it is im sure she did good.

Anyway kinda gotta go now coz i have lots of english work to get done

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## TATTRAT

has phinz droped the package yet? I need to get vagriller and I a plan together.


----------



## phinz

The Uber-slacker has boxed it up, and his long-suffering wife is dropping it in the mail today. I... I mean, the Uber-slacker needs to take his wife out for dinner tonight to say thank you...


----------



## phinz

Has the Uber-slacker's package made it to Cali For Nye Ay yet?


----------



## SierraCook

The traveling apron has arrived and will shortly be back in the mail. I have had it for a week, but do to some computer issues and some extensive dental work, I have not had a chance to get it in the mail.  Corinne, I think I still have your address.  I will check my PM's.


----------



## phinz

Didja keep a sticker?


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks for doing that, phinz.  They turned out great.  I also kept one of the Idaho Spuds and sent the others on.  Thanks also for the recipes.


----------



## phinz

Cool! Sorry I took so long. It's really very embarassing.


----------



## Katie H

Cool!  It's nice to know the apron's on the move again.  Buck and I look forward to receiving it, even though we're w-a-a-a-y down on the list.  What a great idea!  Really connects us together.


----------



## buckytom

potatoes? stickers?!  hey, i wanna get back in the list.


----------



## jkath

I'm so glad it's back in the swing!
(I wanna sticker too....)


----------



## jkath

Corrine, do you have the apron?


----------



## Corinne

jkath said:
			
		

> Corrine, do you have the apron?



No - I didn't get it yet. I'll let you all know when I do!
Corinne


----------



## phinz

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm so glad it's back in the swing!
> (I wanna sticker too....)


 
I put enough in there that there should be some left by the time the Puma box gets back to you.


----------



## SierraCook

Corrine, it is on it's way shortly. I had a hard time getting to the post office this week.  It opens after I go to work and closes before I get back into town.    I promise to mail it first thing Monday morning, even if I have to be late to work.


----------



## Amazing324

I am not sure what I need to do to be included but I would love to participate.


----------



## goboenomo

Explain how this works again.....

You send us the apron?

Did you already start?


----------



## Half Baked

The apron began traveling in January 2006.  There is a list that you put your name on to have the apron sent to you.  When it arrives, you have your picture taken in it and then the apron is sent to the next person on the list.


----------



## goboenomo

Ok.
I'm in.


----------



## Corinne

Got the apron today! Lots of Smokey the Bear stuff, I will say that! I knew who the box came from before I even opened it! 

I'll go out shopping on Friday for some Mystic, CT things to put in the box. 
(Tomorrow was supposed to be my 1st day of real unemployment but I will be back at the nursing home on Sunday to cover someone else's shift. Anyway, I don't plan to leave the house tomorrow. I'm just gonna sit on my butt on my bed & watch TV & fold clothes & crochet. Then I'll read & take a nap! So looking forward to not being on any else's schedule but mine.) 

We'll get some photos this weekend. Then the box will be on the way to Luvs by Monday morning - I need your mailing info, Luvs!

Corinne


----------



## SierraCook

Corinne, I am glad that the apron has arrived at your house.  Hopefully, soon when I resolve some downloading issues I can post my picture.


----------



## corazon

Corinne, that sounds like a great day.  Enjoy it!

Looking forward to seeing your photos Sierra and Corinne.


----------



## cara

ìt's coming nearer


----------



## goboenomo

So, what is the order of people so far?

Do I need to give someone my mailing details?


----------



## Alix

Gobo, jkath will put you on the list. You don't need to give anyone mailing info until it is your turn. The person who receives it before you will ask you to PM your address. So, its going to be a while before you see it.


----------



## goboenomo

How big is the list so far?


----------



## goboenomo

jkath said:
			
		

> You bet, Katie!
> 
> 
> *jkath*
> *buckytom*
> *pdswife*
> *Barbara L*
> *Maidrite*
> *licia*
> *GB*
> *Alix*
> *Ken*
> *PA Baker*
> *BigDog*
> *kimbaby*
> *phinz*
> *SierraCook*
> *Corinne*
> *luvsfood*
> *Michellemarie*
> *Jenny*
> *ronjohn55*
> *Erik*
> *Cara ****
> *Jikoni****
> *urmaniac13****
> *erinmself****
> *Chef_Jen****
> *cheese-lovers****
> *Deadly Sushi*
> *Dina*
> *corazon90*
> *Constance*
> *JMediger*
> *jpmcgrew*
> *CookinBlondie*
> *SizzlininIN*
> *Angie*
> *texasgirl*
> *HomeChef*
> *tancowgirl2000*
> *VeraBlue*
> *ChefJune*
> *TATTRAT*
> *DaCook*
> *Half Baked*
> *Katie E*
> *Buck*


 

Is this the list?


----------



## Alix

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked*
*Katie E*
*Buck*
*goboenomo*

Jkath, If I might be so bold, perhaps you could put tancowgirl and gobo together as they are both in Canada? Maybe someone better email Tanis first though, she hasn't been on in ages.


----------



## goboenomo

How much does it cost to send it to someone. I just need to know so I can make sure I don't spend all my money.


I'm off to accounting.

I'll back on in about 2 hours.


----------



## Alix

goboenomo said:
			
		

> How much does it cost to send it to someone. I just need to know so I can make sure I don't spend all my money.


 
Depends where you're sending it gobo. Count on at least $10-20


----------



## goboenomo

Alright. I'll just same up my pennies and dimes and roll them up so I dont have to use a bill.


----------



## ChefJune

so, how long before it gets to New York? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Shunka

Add me to the list!! Of course with just myself and my animals at home during the week; does it count if I am cooking up goodies for them? Otherwise y'all have to wait a bit for when the hubby comes in off the road or the kids come to eat, lol.


----------



## Alix

*jkath
buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked*
*Katie E*
*Buck*
*goboenomo*
*Shunka*

June, it might be quite a while til it gets to you. Those pink asterisks indicate an overseas trip so it needs to visit Europe, Africa and Australia before coming back over to North America.


----------



## Shunka

Hey, I might (or might not) have another grandbaby in the family by the time it gets to me!!!! I can wait. Just gives me more time to plan on little extras!!!!!


----------



## ChefJune

> June, it might be quite a while til it gets to you. Those pink asterisks indicate an overseas trip so it needs to visit Europe, Africa and Australia before coming back over to North America.


okay.  just curious.  how come Lynan's name isn't in there with three stars????


----------



## Alix

Did Lynan sign up? I confess I only hit this thread occasionally. If Lynan wants in he can dive in there right after CheeseLovers. He's in Oz too right?


----------



## corazon

Haven't seen Jenny or Erik around these parts recently.


----------



## Corinne

OK - I have one of these Idaho Spud candy bars sitting on my kitchen counter & I'm kinda afraid to open it. I keep looking at it but haven't opened it. I don't want to waste it - I don't have a real big sweet tooth. Phinz, exactly what is this thing?! If I don't think I'll like it, I would prefer to pass it on to the next person to enjoy. There is only 1 left in the box right now.

Corinne

P.S. Can I get back on at the end of the list?


----------



## jkath

Since some people haven't been on in a while, I think I may pm everyone who has signed up, to make sure they're still up for the apron. If tancowgirl is up for it, yes, we ought to put Gobo on with her to save (a lot of!) time. 
I'm guessing cheese-lovers may not be interested anymore, as they've finished their cooking course and have said their goodbyes already. 
I'll change the list if any of the pms come back as "no"s.


----------



## goboenomo

OOooo I hope she's still alive.


----------



## jkath

Well, I sent out the pm, but luvs has no pm space, so I'm hoping she reads this: 

LUVS, CLEAR OUT YOUR PM BOX, PRETTY PLEASE!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

jkath said:
			
		

> Since some people haven't been on in a while, I think I may pm everyone who has signed up, to make sure they're still up for the apron. If tancowgirl is up for it, yes, we ought to put Gobo on with her to save (a lot of!) time.
> I'm guessing cheese-lovers may not be interested anymore, as they've finished their cooking course and have said their goodbyes already.
> I'll change the list if any of the pms come back as "no"s.


 

As far as I know, and if I have the LAST input from them, they are still wanting to do the apron and hoping to continue to be a part of this forum, just that they are not sure of anything definitive, so maybe we need to check with them again when their turn comes closer. 

Also I haven't seen Erin, the one comes after me, for a long time. We need to contact her and what she is up to as well...


----------



## goboenomo

I didn't recognize a few names on that list. I think you've got a few to remove there.

Are you giving a them a time limit to reply?


----------



## jkath

Good idea, Gobo. Do you guys think a week is good?


----------



## lulu

I would love to be on the list when it swings through Europe.....is it too late to join in?


----------



## pdswife

It's never to late Lulu!


----------



## goboenomo

jkath said:
			
		

> Good idea, Gobo. Do you guys think a week is good?


 

A week or two I would say. Unless one of them is coming up.


----------



## lulu

pdswife said:
			
		

> It's never to late Lulu!



YIPPEEE!!!!! I'll have to tell the person before me on the list where I am at the time, Please God and all things good let it be Italia!
 

Thank you for letting me join in the fun!


----------



## jkath

Lulu, you're still in Italy, correct? If so, I've placed you just after urmaniac, as she's there too. 


*jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*luvsfood*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny*
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*lulu****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked*
*Katie E*
*Buck*
*goboenomo*
*Shunka*


----------



## goboenomo

You did message everyone left on the list, right jkath?


----------



## jkath

I did.....although, I don't think I pm'd you (or did I?), since you just signed on to the apron.


----------



## lulu

*Italy or UK*

I am in England right now flying to Italy again next week, I think, then back to England 12 th Dec, then straight back to Italia.....who knows by the time the apron comes, LOL....I'll pay any of the extra postage if it has to country hop though, thats only fair, or we can shuffle about closer the time, whatever is most practcal.  Thank you


----------



## jkath

sounds good, Lulu!


----------



## goboenomo

jkath said:
			
		

> I did.....although, I don't think I pm'd you (or did I?), since you just signed on to the apron.


 

You didn't.
I figured you would think that. That's why I didn't ask why I didn't get one.
We all know I'm here..... maybe not mentally, but at least physically. :P  It's all good.


----------



## urmaniac13

It should be okay wherever Lulu maybe, as long as she is just after me.  The apron is going to England after us anyway (either to Erin or to Jen).  
So Lulu, just keep me informed where you are when the apron comes closer to us... but guessing from the speed (or lack of? ) of the progress, by the time the apron hit the continent you will probably/and hopefully, be settled in Milano!


----------



## corazon

I didn't get a pm but I'm still in!


----------



## Corinne

Anything from Luvs yet? I spent hours today driving around & shopping in this area, trying to find something cool to put in the box - I have a couple things but I'm not really happy with what I have. I will try again tomorrow - I have a couple ideas but I will let my fingers do the walking before I travel all over the place again! 

Corinne
P.S. If this one Birman doesn't let me type, I'm gonna stuff her in the box!


----------



## Constance

I didn't get a PM either, but it seems I'm fourth on the list. Can't wait!


----------



## goboenomo

Corinne said:
			
		

> Anything from Luvs yet? I spent hours today driving around & shopping in this area, trying to find something cool to put in the box - I have a couple things but I'm not really happy with what I have. I will try again tomorrow - I have a couple ideas but I will let my fingers do the walking before I travel all over the place again!
> 
> Corinne
> P.S. If this one Birman doesn't let me type, I'm gonna stuff her in the box!


 
What is "the box" 
Is it just what you put the apron in along with someone you want the next person to have?


----------



## bullseye

Can I join?


----------



## Corinne

goboenomo said:
			
		

> What is "the box"
> Is it just what you put the apron in along with someone you want the next person to have?



Not someONE I want the next person to have, someTHING - & I was hoping to put enough of whatever I come up with for the next several people to have.


----------



## Alix

Hey Corinne, I'll take the Birman. LOL. If luvs doesn't reply soon, lets bump her down to the bottom of the list and  you can send the apron to whoever is after her. Sound good? She tends to disappear and reappear sporadically.


----------



## goboenomo

Corinne said:
			
		

> Not someONE I want the next person to have, someTHING - & I was hoping to put enough of whatever I come up with for the next several people to have.


 
:P

Dang I was looking forward to getting jkath and alix in my shipment. :P


----------



## jkath

Very funny, gobo!

I'm jealous now! When I started this, the only thing I asked to go into the box was a couple of handwritten recipes for the next person to receive. Now you guys are giving gifts! Lucky dogs! 

I'm worried about my pms to everyone....Maybe I'll rewrite another.
Whichever of you guys get it, please reply? Thanks!

As for luvs, let's bump her for now till we hear from her.

Here's the latest list:


*jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*Michellemarie*
*Jenny* 
*ronjohn55*
*Erik*
*Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*lulu****
*erinmself****
*Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*Deadly Sushi*
*Dina*
*corazon90*
*Constance*
*JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*SizzlininIN*
*Angie*
*texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*VeraBlue*
*ChefJune*
*TATTRAT*
*DaCook*
*Half Baked*
*Katie E*
*Buck*
*goboenomo*
*Shunka
bullseye

*


----------



## crewsk

I could kick myself for not doing this sooner!! Will you please add me to the list?


----------



## bullseye

Huzzah!  I'm in!


----------



## Corinne

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Corinne, I'll take the Birman. LOL. If luvs doesn't reply soon, lets bump her down to the bottom of the list and  you can send the apron to whoever is after her. Sound good? She tends to disappear and reappear sporadically.



OK, Alix - I guess you're gonna have to get back on the list to get the Birman. I hope everyone's OK with feeding her & taking care of her when they get the package, until they can get her shipped to the next person. Hey - maybe this will make the box move along faster! She will "affection" them to death so that they'll want to get rid of it ASAP!

Seriously, I'll be sending the apron to MicheleMarie on Monday. I'll send it Priority Mail - hopefully she will have it by Wed. or Thur.

Corinne


----------



## Corinne

crewsk said:
			
		

> I could kick myself for not doing this sooner!! Will you please add me to the list?



Don't kick yourself - it might be awhile until you get the apron but it will be a lot of fun to see all the signatures & stuff that is collected along the way.


----------



## Corinne

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm jealous now! When I started this, the only thing I asked to go into the box was a couple of handwritten recipes for the next person to receive. Now you guys are giving gifts! Lucky dogs!



Don't be jealous - you started the whole gift thing with that big ol' diamond over the "J" in your name!  

Corinne


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I know Jkath... I wanna be put back on the bottom of the list again.


----------



## crewsk

Corinne said:
			
		

> Don't kick yourself - it might be awhile until you get the apron but it will be a lot of fun to see all the signatures & stuff that is collected along the way.


 

You have a very good point Corinne! I guess the saying "Good things come to those who wait" is true!


----------



## jkath

*~~~~~ <-----These symbols denote those members who are still on board with the Traveling Apron. I'll keep adding them as I get notified.

(Michelemarie, I put one on you, as you're getting the apron within a week. Crewsk, I gave you one, as you just signed up)


**jkath
buckytom
pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*
~ Michellemarie
Jenny
~ ronjohn55
*~ *Erik
~ Cara ***
Jikoni***
urmaniac13***
~ lulu***
erinmself***
*~ *Chef_Jen***
cheese-lovers***
Deadly Sushi
Dina
~ corazon90
~ Constance
JMediger
jpmcgrew
CookinBlondie
~ SizzlininIN
~ Angie
~ texasgirl
HomeChef
tancowgirl2000
~ VeraBlue
~ ChefJune
TATTRAT
DaCook
~ Half Baked
~ Katie E
~ Buck
~ goboenomo
~ Shunka
~ bullseye
~ crewsk*


----------



## SierraCook

*Thank You!!*

Jkath, thank you for initiating the traveling apron and keeping things so organized.


----------



## crewsk

Thank you Jkath! You're doing a wonderful job with this!


----------



## phinz

Corinne said:
			
		

> OK - I have one of these Idaho Spud candy bars sitting on my kitchen counter & I'm kinda afraid to open it. I keep looking at it but haven't opened it. I don't want to waste it - I don't have a real big sweet tooth. Phinz, exactly what is this thing?! If I don't think I'll like it, I would prefer to pass it on to the next person to enjoy. There is only 1 left in the box right now.
> 
> Corinne
> 
> P.S. Can I get back on at the end of the list?



https://www.idahospud.com/products.htm


----------



## jkath

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Jkath, thank you for initiating the traveling apron and keeping things so organized.


 
Thanks! And thanks to you too, crewsk!

Phinz, that's so weird you put one in her box! I have my very first idaho spud candy sitting on my snack shelf in my pantry. I've yet to open it, but I just had to buy it! Now that I see what's inside, I'm diving in tomorrow!


----------



## phinz




----------



## Michelemarie

Corinne, I can't wait to get the apron, I will keep my eyes peeled! Jkath, thank you for your idea and organization!


----------



## Reanie525i

Can't believe I missed this - Would you please add my name to list??? Already planning on the meal and pic - lol - I know it's going to take awhile so I have lots of time to plot - This is another great idea !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*Newest List*

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*

*Michellemarie*
*~ -DEADLY SUSHI-*
*Jenny*
*~ ronjohn55*
~ *Erik*
*~ Cara ****
*Jikoni****
*urmaniac13****
*~ lulu****
*erinmself****
*~ **Chef_Jen****
*cheese-lovers****
*~ Dina*
*~ corazon90*
*~ Constance*
*~* *JMediger*
*jpmcgrew*
*CookinBlondie*
*~ SizzlininIN*
*~ Angie*
*~ texasgirl*
*HomeChef*
*tancowgirl2000*
*~ VeraBlue*
*~ ChefJune*
*~ **TATTRAT +++*
*DaCook*
*~ Half Baked*
*~ Katie E*
*~ Buck*
*~ goboenomo*
*~ Shunka*
*~ bullseye*
*~ crewsk*
*Reanie525i*

*~~~~~** <-----These symbols denote those members who are still on board with the Traveling Apron. I'll keep adding them as I get notified.*

*+++**Once TATTRAT receives the apron, I'll start double-checking with the remaining members on the list, to make sure they're still interested. *


----------



## Corinne

Apron left Mystic, CT today & is on it's way to the Chicago area.

Corinne


----------



## jkath

Sierra - I just saw your great photo!

Corrine - are we going to get to see you?


----------



## Corinne

jkath said:
			
		

> Sierra - I just saw your great photo!
> 
> Corrine - are we going to get to see you?



Yes, dahling, I just posted them. BTW, in case you're wondering: I'm the fat one!


----------



## jkath

I love those photos!! Have the girls gone online to see themselves yet?

You are not fat!


----------



## Michelemarie

Apron received!  Wow, the box has so many cool things in there! I don't know what to add - now I have to brainstorm for a good item to add AND to  cook!  Ronjohn, I will Pm you for your address --- Corrine, thanks for the recipes and all the cool stuff! I will cook asap and send on to Ronjohn!


----------



## ronjohn55

Michele,

Please don't feel rushed to get it sent out. 

With Thanksgiving bearing down on us (here in the states), even if I got it tomorrow I probably wouldn't be able to do anything with it until after the holiday weekend.

John


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks for taking the pressure off John.  With the holiday coming up, things are a bit hectic.  I will let you know when I send it.


----------



## jkath

*jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*Michellemarie*
*~ -DEADLY SUSHI-*
*~ ronjohn55*
~ *Erik*
*~ Cara ****
*~Jikoni****
*~urmaniac13****
*~ lulu****
*~ **Chef_Jen****
*~cheese-lovers****
*~ Dina*
*~ corazon90*
*~ Constance*
*~* *JMediger*
*~jpmcgrew*
*~ SizzlininIN*
*~ Angie*
*~ texasgirl*
*~ VeraBlue*
*~ ChefJune*
*~ **TATTRAT +++*
*~ Half Baked*
*~ Katie E*
*~ Buck*
*~ goboenomo (canada)*
*~ amazing324*
*~ Shunka*
*~ bullseye*
*~ crewsk*
*~Reanie525i*

_*Here is the official list! I've received pms from most everyone, and those who didn't respond will need to jump back on if they're wanting to still play.*_

*HUGE apologies to amazing 324 for not seeing the "I want to play" post! You're on, right where you should be *

*+++**Once TATTRAT receives the apron, I'll start double-checking with the remaining members on the list, to make sure they're still interested. *


----------



## goboenomo

darn, that wasn't quite the list shrink I was hoping for.
haha


----------



## jkath

ha ha!

I changed it again, Gobo....I forgot to note that you weren't in the US. If another Canadian signs on to the game before you get it, I may put them up there with you, as we know how long the mail service is!


----------



## goboenomo

ooo i'm special. 
I get my own label and everything.

Not many Canadians here eh?

Just me and Alix


----------



## jkath

Well, tancowgirl was, but she's not been on in a while. There are others, but they've not signed on for the list. And yes, Gobo, you are special.


----------



## goboenomo

jkath said:
			
		

> Well, tancowgirl was, but she's not been on in a while. There are others, but they've not signed on for the list. And yes, Gobo, you are special.


 
Yeah, I was hoping she'd stay on so I could move up.
My girlfriend says she's go in the picture with me.  If she's around.

I hope this is you being nice. Or are you saying I'm special as in really dumb, and I need to hear I'm special to feel good. I've gotten that before. It makes it difficult to decide whether they are kind, or just plain jerks.

That's why I left that classical music forum. 


You guys wouldn't do that to me.... would you?


----------



## jkath

Never. And, I was being nice - really!
(That's why I'm the hospitality queen. It's in my contract.)


----------



## Michelemarie

Looks like Sushi is next on the list and Ronjohn after that.  I will PM Sushi - maybe we could meet and I could "hand off" the package - that would be fun. Sushi, I will PM you, Ronjohn, you are after him - I can give him your address. Sushi, oh Sushi, where are you?


----------



## Cheese-lovers

goboenomo said:
			
		

> ooo i'm special.
> I get my own label and everything.
> 
> Not many Canadians here eh?
> 
> Just me and Alix


 
how come kim and i dont get a special bracketsness coz were in australia and there are like no other Aussies here

Luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## Erik

I'm getting excited...starting to get close!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Me too..........my name has finally moved up.  Hopefully it doesn't get knocked down by others being moved up because of locality.


----------



## jkath

Sizz, that probably won't happen. We were only going to bump Gobo if tancowgirl was still in the game (since the ship time to Canada was a few weeks)
Kim & Krysten - you guys have your stars, which mean another continent. (Gobo's still in North America)


----------



## goboenomo

You should just bump me up with Alix and since she has already gone, make me go next. :P

So who is gonna get the pain of shipping to another continent?


----------



## Michelemarie

Sushi - you are next on the list. I am going to the post office tomorrow - please pm me your address asap or I will send it on to Ronjohn and then he will send it to you!


----------



## Michelemarie

Corrine, thank you for all the great things you put in the box and the great soup recipes! The apron is now off to Michigan!  Ronjohn, you should receive it Monday or  Tuesday. Deadly Sushi and I were going to meet and have our picture taken together with the apron, but since Sushi is sick, I am sending it to Ronjohn first and then Ronjohn can send it to Sushi. Hopefully Sushi and I can “hook up” and have our picture taken together with the apron when it makes it’s way back to the Chicago area.
 
While I had the apron I tried several new recipes: Creamy vodka lasagna, microwaveable peanut brittle and cranberry pineapple sauce.  All three were very good! In fact, I sent a copy of the lasagna to Ronjohn.  
 
The box contains so many great things from all the places it has been.  I wanted to capture Chicago – but it is hard to put pizza or beef sandwiches or hot dogs or good Italian food in the box. I found some “gummy” pizza pies to make – so whoever eats one - close your eyes and imagine the best pizza you will ever eat  in the states. I then remembered one of my favorites, Fanny May candies.  This company makes several types of candy but my favorite is the mint meltaway.  I purchased some of these for the box.  Between the pizzas and the candy, there should be enough for the next 10 or so people on the list.  
 
I got a slightly larger box, printed up the latest list, put some more mailing labels in the pocket, added some money to the “shipping” pocket, printed some recipes for Ronjohn and signed the apron.  Thanks for the memories apron, enjoy Michigan!


----------



## Alix

Sounds like the Apron has a few additions since I had it. Mailing labels? Shipping pocket? You guys are so smart! I would never have thought of that stuff.


----------



## Michelemarie

Alix, the box contained some great things from places it has already  been - very cool - maybe we can send it on a "Round 2" - that might be fun!


----------



## Chef_Jen

mmmmmm gummies LOL when is the apron heading here


----------



## crewsk

I know I still have a while before the apron gets to me but I'm getting really excited!! I need to start coming up with things to add to the box when it gets here.


----------



## Reanie525i

Maybe in order to both have fun and move faster we could get together by state and meet up and do as a group theme - Jersey is not that big - I am willing if the rest of the Jersians are - would be fun too meet each other !!!!


----------



## ronjohn55

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I got a slightly larger box, printed up the latest list, put some more mailing labels in the pocket, added some money to the “shipping” pocket, printed some recipes for Ronjohn and signed the apron. Thanks for the memories apron, enjoy Michigan!


 
The apron landed in Metro Detroit last night. I've been stuck working on a school project for a presentation tonight, but I'll be able to check everything out tomorrow, and should have it back in transit by this weekend. Can't wait to see how the apron looks on one of the brew kettles!  

I've been trying to think of something uniquely "Detroit" in there, but a coney from Lafeyette probably wouldn't ship too well. I'm sure we'll come up with something though...

John


----------



## buckytom

aww, c'mon ronjohn. you have to be in the picture, at least in some way. maybe peeking over the kettle, like kilroy.

reanie, the apron has been to jersey, but i'm dying to see all of the additions. when it comes back here, lemme know. i'd love to see it again, and meet our fellow clansmen. vb and i are near each other in north jersey. who else is interested?


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> aww, c'mon ronjohn. you have to be in the picture, at least in some way. maybe peeking over the kettle, like kilroy.


 
I don't know.... They told me when they gave me this identity that I should keep a low profile and not let too many people see me....   


As for the apron, I can't wait to finally get a look at it tonight. Sheila has looked through it a bit I think, but I haven't really been home the last two nights so I haven't even really had a chance to ask her. She was rather curious about what was showing up in a big box like that. (Is there some sort of holiday coming up or something?)

John


----------



## ronjohn55

Holy cow!

Is there ever a bunch of stuff in that box!

I was expecting the apron, and maybe a recipe or two! I'm tempted to get a picture of everything that came in the box!

I'm off to PM Deadly Sushi for his info. Going to try to get the photos finshed up tonight, and get it apron back around for shipping. 

John


----------



## SizzlininIN

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Holy cow!
> 
> *Is there ever a bunch of stuff in that box!*
> 
> I was expecting the apron, and maybe a recipe or two! I'm tempted to get a picture of everything that came in the box!
> 
> I'm off to PM Deadly Sushi for his info. Going to try to get the photos finshed up tonight, and get it apron back around for shipping.
> 
> John


 
Am I going to have to take out a personal loan to pay for shipping by the time this gets to me  ...... I can't wait to get it and see all the goodies.


----------



## Erik

*getting closer to me*!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*The list again, so you don't have to keep switching back to the last page....*

*Sushi - has Ronjohn got your mailing address?
*
*

jkath*
*buckytom*
*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*
*Michellemarie
**ronjohn55*
 *~ -DEADLY SUSHI-*
~ *Erik*
*~ Cara ****
*~Jikoni****
*~urmaniac13****
*~ lulu****
*~ **Chef_Jen****
*~cheese-lovers****
*~ Dina*
*~ corazon90*
*~ Constance*
*~* *JMediger*
*~jpmcgrew*
*~ SizzlininIN*
*~ Angie*
*~ texasgirl*
*~ VeraBlue*
*~ ChefJune*
*~ **TATTRAT +++*
*~ DaCook
**~ **Half Baked*
*~ Katie E*
*~ Buck*
*~ goboenomo (canada)*
*~ amazing324*
*~ Shunka*
*~ bullseye*
*~ crewsk*
*~Reanie525i*


*+++**Once TATTRAT receives the apron, I'll start double-checking with the remaining members on the list, to make sure they're still interested. 



*


----------



## Corinne

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Holy cow!
> 
> Is there ever a bunch of stuff in that box!
> 
> I was expecting the apron, and maybe a recipe or two! I'm tempted to get a picture of everything that came in the box!
> 
> John



Why don't you take a photo of what's in the box! I'm sure that a lot of people are really curious! 

Someone wanted to know about how much it cost to send the package. I don't know what it cost to send it from Mystic, CT to the Chicago area because DH took care of that for me. It cost SierraCook around $12 to ship it from Calif. to CT. That's Priority Mail. I had a couple heavy items in there so it probably cost more than that to ship from here. There's cash in the apron pocket if you need it! I couldn't figure out what that was for, at first!

Corinne


----------



## Michelemarie

It cost me a little over $7 to send the box priority mail from Chicago area to MI.


----------



## bullseye

buckytom said:
			
		

> reanie, the apron has been to jersey, but i'm dying to see all of the additions. when it comes back here, lemme know. i'd love to see it again, and meet our fellow clansmen. vb and i are near each other in north jersey. who else is interested?


I'd be up for that, Bucky.  Reanie is only a few miles from me, so I'm sure we could work something out.  A pic with four (or more) clansmen would be fun!  Anyone else close by?


----------



## phinz

I want to see pictures of stickers stuck on cars or other things!


----------



## Corinne

phinz said:
			
		

> I want to see pictures of stickers stuck on cars or other things!



My sticker is stuck on the side of my knife case or culinary case or whatever you call it. The case that holds my knives & gadgets when I take my show on the road.

Corinne


----------



## phinz

Pictures!!!


----------



## Katie H

Holy guacamole, Batman, it's only about 20 or so away from Buck and me.  We'd better get prepared!!  Wahoo!  Can't wait!


----------



## goboenomo

*cough cough* 
and me!


That's odd... I thought buck was after me.... cause for a while i was thinking... hmm what can i get for buckytom, then i realized that buckytom already is on there and this person is just buck. :P


----------



## lulu

I can't decide what to put in the box, I am thinking and thinking!  It will be fun that I am sending in from Italy rather than UK, because it gives me more of an opportunity to look at  northern Italian things that are less familiar to me too.  

I have two travelling aprons though, because I just ironed and packed mine yesterday, lol.


----------



## ronjohn55

phinz said:
			
		

> I want to see pictures of stickers stuck on cars or other things!


 
How about on a beer fridge? 

John


----------



## urmaniac13

I feel really thick, (duh) but I think I need to pop a very dumb question here... the extra little goodies each person pack with the parcell, are they for Jkath, the ultimate recepient, or for the next person in line?


----------



## Michelemarie

Ooooh, I don't know. I put several candies and and gummy pizzas in the box for the next 10 or so people to try - if they wanted to.  The box contains alot of stickers, emblems, information about the different cities, too. Good question!


----------



## jkath

*A quick change in the schedule: *​ 
*ERIK! Send ronjohn your mailing address asap!*




*jkath*
*buckytom*

*pdswife*
*Barbara L*
*Maidrite*
*licia*
*GB*
*Alix*
*Ken*
*PA Baker*
*BigDog*
*kimbaby*
*phinz*
*SierraCook*
*Corinne*​
*Michellemarie*



*ronjohn55*
~ *Erik*​

*~ Cara ****
*~Jikoni****​*~urmaniac13****
*~ lulu****​
*~ **Chef_Jen****

*~cheese-lovers****

*~ Dina*
*~ corazon90*
*~ Constance*​​*~* *JMediger*​
*~jpmcgrew*
*~ SizzlininIN*
*~ Angie*
*~ texasgirl*
*~ VeraBlue*
*~ ChefJune*​
*~ **TATTRAT +++*​
*~ DaCook*​
*~ **Half Baked*​
*~ Katie E*
*~ Buck*
*~ goboenomo (canada)*​​


*~ amazing324*​

*~ Shunka*
*~ bullseye*​*~ crewsk*
*~Reanie525i*
*~CookinBlondie*​​









*+++**Once TATTRAT receives the apron, I'll start double-checking with the remaining members on the list, to make sure they're still interested. *​




Gobo - Buck is Katie's husband. Buckytom was my (un)lucky recipient - all the wacky stuff started happening later on!​ 

​


----------



## Corinne

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I don't know. I put several candies and and gummy pizzas in the box for the next 10 or so people to try - if they wanted to.  The box contains alot of stickers, emblems, information about the different cities, too. Good question!



Who started this wackiness? I think it was Phinz with his Spuds Bars! The stuff I put in can go to whoever wants it. I don't really care - we're all a big DC family. If you see something you want in the box, take it! If you don't want it, send it on to the next person. That's my opinion, anyway.  

Corinne


----------



## phinz

Corinne said:
			
		

> Who started this wackiness? I think it was Phinz with his Spuds Bars!


----------



## phinz

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> How about on a beer fridge?
> 
> John



Definitely!!!!


----------



## jkath

I wanna sticker.


----------



## Chef_Jen

ohhhh lulu i get it after you cant wait because i miss italy so much im sure its going to SMELL like italy heheh im seding you my address now so you have it


JUST AN FYI.. i doubt it will get here but im going to australia for 3 weeks returning dec 22 sooooo if the apron gets here before i get back dont think its lost


----------



## Cheese-lovers

Wow someone else on discuss cooking will be in australia .

Anyways thats all i had to say so bye 

luv kim and krysten


----------



## Corinne

jkath said:
			
		

> I wanna sticker.



Yes - you do. You want a sticker from Mystic Pizza...


----------



## phinz

I wanna sticker from Mystic Pizza. Not only do I make stickers. I collect them too. I have about 1000 stickers in my collection from around the world.


----------



## cara

OMG.. it's coming!! I'm so excited!!! Who needs my adress? *runningnervouslyaround*


----------



## jkath

Now I want two stickers. One from mystic pizza and one from phinz.


----------



## Corinne

OK - Phinz & jkath, please PM me your mailing address. Does anyone else want a Mystic Pizza sticker while I'm at it? I'll stop by there & pick some up early next week.

Corinne


----------



## goboenomo

Sure. I'm in.... unless that's costly..

And what is it anyways.


----------



## jkath

*Erik - do you have the apron yet?*

*ronjohn - where's your photo?*


----------



## goboenomo

Wow, it's gonna be a mightly long time before that comes to me.... 21 people ahead....that'll be like a year. :P


I'll still be here though.


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> *Erik - do you have the apron yet?*
> 
> *ronjohn - where's your photo?*


 
Erik doesn't have it yet. I still have it....    

I didn't get a chance to mail it out due to a small mishap...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/ill-have-a-black-and-blue-christmas-29995.html#post367876

I'll be hobbling to a shipping place tomorrow to get it sent out though!

John


----------



## Michelemarie

Oh Ronjohn, I am so sorry about your leg! Boy, that apron is having fun at your house! I hope you recover soon!


----------



## ronjohn55

Got the pictures of the Apron's tour of the brewery up!

Erik, the apron is currently in-transit. You should have it shortly!

John


----------



## Erik

I got it today!!!


----------



## cara

wonderful!!


----------



## corazon

where be the apron these days?


----------



## cara

maybe still on its way to Europe? I did pm erik my adress. but it did not arrive yet..


----------



## Jikoni

I am excited! Cara, my address is hanging around me just waiting to be sent to you when the apron arrives.


----------



## jkath

_Erik.. .. .. _

Have you sent out the apron?


----------



## urmaniac13

jkath said:
			
		

> _Erik.. .. .. _
> 
> Have you sent out the apron?


 
Yikes... we have a good reason to get nervous here don't we...  if he hasn't shipped it yet, maybe it is a good idea to have it registered!


----------



## Cheese-lovers

OMG the apron is coming close to our turn. Oh i cant wait i cant wait i cant wait!!!!!!! This is so exciting!!!!!!! Krysten and i thought it was so far away when we signed up to recieve it but ow its so close!!!!

Luv Kimmie


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I think the travelling apron is a great idea!! How many people has it been to so far??  I hope I get a turn!


----------



## jkath

*HIP HIP HOORAY!*
*HIP HIP HOORAY!*
*HIP HIP HOORAY!*

*THE APRON'S ON IT'S WAY TO ROHJOHN'S HOUSE!*

(thank you, Erik)​


----------



## cara

can't believe it... it goes back to rohnjohn.. do you need my adress?


----------



## lulu

Hooray!  Its back!

Which reminds me, I'm going to change the address I sent to Urmaniac..I think its safer if it goes to DH's office!


----------



## redkitty

WOW!  I'm so glad its not lost forever!!!  Nice of him to finally ship it off.


----------



## GB

Thank you Erik.


----------



## Michelemarie

Great news! Thanks Erik!


----------



## Clutch

Woo-Hoo!!!

Saved me a few bux! LOL!!


----------



## Katie H

I'm happy but won't celebrate until it's safely in ronjon's hands.  Wonder what made Erik have a change of heart.  Did someone send some "friends" to make him an offer he couldn't refuse?

Can't wait to see ronjon's post that he has it!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Thank You Eric! Its always better late than never.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thank you Erik for coming forth and doing the right thing we truely do appreciate it.


----------



## sattie

Ok, so how do I get in line for the apron?


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'm sure jkath will post the list of who was previously scheduled to receive itnext.... once the apron is saftely back.... she can add your name to the bottom of that list.  

jkath....once its saftely back is it possible for you to check to see if the others on the list are still active or still want to be a part of this. Since its been several months things may have changed.


----------



## TATTRAT

so,what brought on that change of events? Did our covert DC brute squad get called in?


----------



## jkath

As soon as ronjohn receives the apron, I'll post the new list, guys!


----------



## GB

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> so,what brought on that change of events? Did our covert DC brute squad get called in?


I doubt we will ever know, but all that really matters is that Erik stood up and did (or will do) the right thing. We will be able to finally put this behind us and move forward in a positive way


----------



## Dove

*Darn !! I missed my chance to invite Erick to the woodshed....*


----------



## phinz

So, has it arrived at its next destination yet?


----------



## GB

No not yet


----------



## Renee Attili

What an unique idea to bring a bunch of strangers together. Food... It does have the power to bond doesn't it? How do I get on the apron list? do you have to have a certain amount of  posts to be included?


----------



## Half Baked

First we have to wait for the apron to be sent to the next person....it's been a few months and we were told it was mailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Hence the GRRRRR by GB.


----------



## jkath

Good Morning my dear friends!

I believe it's time to put this thread to rest. 
Even though ERIK emailed me and promised the apron was being sent,
it turns out he was lying. He also kept the money. However, I'm a true believer in the old adage, "What comes around, goes around". Enough said.

I am so incredibly sorry to all of those who weren't able to participate.

Thank you to everyone for teaming up on this wonderful adventure.


----------



## Jeekinz

I'll get a new apron.  Let me know, I grab one this weekend.  -J


----------



## lulu

That's so very very sad.  Jkath, I know you put a lot of time into this for all of us, thank you.   Isn't this a crime?


----------



## VeraBlue

Wow...what a shame.


----------



## urmaniac13

Huge sad sigh from the European bunch, just as the apron was about to travel across over here... 

But we are so grateful to Jkath to come up with such a wonderful idea, make it happen and worked so hard to keep it going. We should give a big big hooray to our one and only brilliant Jkath!!















Maybe we will think of some other idea to have another virtual joint venture!!


----------



## lulu

Jkath's efforts were my first thought, I gave her karma straight away.  As well as coming up with the great idea she put so much effort into finding it again.  I hope she knows how grateful we are.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am bummed about that!

I have an apron to donate to the cause if we want to get it going again.


----------



## amber

Oh jkath, I am so sorry to hear about this.  You put so much work into this, and all the signatures from those that participated.  How very disappointing and mean spirited


----------



## JMediger

A HUGE thank you to JKath for starting this wonderful idea ... sorry to hear it is lost, I had my photo op all planned!

Thank you again JKath!


----------



## shpj4

Jkath sorry to hear about the news but you are the best.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Katie H

Well, crap and half.  Erik is a real worm!!!  And a petty thief.

Kuddos to you, jkath, for all you hard work.  You deserve a standing ovation from all of us here at DC.

Okay, everyone...for jkath!


----------



## VeraBlue

by the way, what's this talk of 'missing money'???


----------



## Katie H

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> by the way, what's this talk of 'missing money'???



Vera, if I remember correctly, money was put in by members from time to time to help defray the cost of shipping.


----------



## ChefJune

jkath said:
			
		

> Good Morning my dear friends!
> 
> I believe it's time to put this thread to rest.
> Even though ERIK emailed me and promised the apron was being sent,
> it turns out he was lying. He also kept the money. However, I'm a true believer in the old adage, "What comes around, goes around". Enough said.
> 
> I am so incredibly sorry to all of those who weren't able to participate.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for teaming up on this wonderful adventure.


All things considered, it enjoyed quite a long life. I guess I missed something. I didn't realize there was money being transferred as well. Well, I'm disappointed that I didn't get to participate, but I could donate a Le Cordon Bleu apron if you would like to start anew.

I guess Erik won't be hanging around here much any more, huh??? 

Three cheers to you, jkath, for the idea and the effort!


----------



## jkath

This is why I so enjoy this place. It's full of wonderful, kind people.
Thank you thank you thank you for the karma!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! (I'm basking in the warm friendship!)

You know what? I'm not going to let it get us down.

 Here's a wild thought:
urmaniac: wanna start something overseas?
BUT, with a disclaimer that people have to provide YOU with their addresses/phone numbers before they get the package. What do you think?

As for here....I wish we could all meet in Vegas.
Can you imagine the fun? 

Why not start up another? It'll help us forget ol' whats-his-name!
okay, TATT, June - who wants to try? Or do you guys want me to start it again? I'm leaving it up to the masses!

I'd suggest the same type of disclaimer as urmaniac's, including an iron-clad timing law. (no keeping it for more than "x" amount of days)
I think new threads should be started for the new adventure, too.

If you have any questions, please pm me!

Oh, and can I be on the list again?


----------



## middie

Jkath you shold definately be on the list. It was your idea in the first place. 
Why do people like Crook, err I mean Erik ruin such a good thing ?


----------



## VeraBlue

Will we pick up the list where it left off...or must we resubmit our desire to participate?

If so

Put me on the list!


----------



## lulu

I'm in, still.

The thing with the days is a great idea, but we should count working days, becasue a lot of people have a lot on their hands with kids/family etc over bank holidays (as a non parent I felt I should point that out!)


----------



## Katie H

Let's keep on goin'!!!  No reason to let one bad apple spoil the whole basket.

Buck and I are game for another round with whatever rules are established.

*"Let the games begin!!"*


----------



## crewsk

Keep me on the list too! 

Jkath another word of thanks for all of your hard work on this!!


----------



## Renee Attili

I would LOVE to be part of it . I already know what I am going to grill.
Put me on the List!!!!!!
Lets do it! I can Provide the apron from work here. I would love to contribute.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Oh Boy!The little worm will be paying a HUGE karmic pay back you can be sure of that.10 times for every person involved with the apron.Hear that eric?Everytime something goes wrong in your life you will know why.

   Maybe we could start a couple of aprons one for the east coast and one for the west coast or mix it up and of course not forgetting our foreign friends.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Whos Erik?   And what money?   How how much was it?  
I would like to help.


----------



## redkitty

I wanna play too.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am down for whatever, but there should be a whole new stickied thread for it with all the rules and stipulations, as stated. Also, what we should include/contribute to the box whilst traveling the apron around.

We can rebuild it, we have the technology.


----------



## jkath

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> We can rebuild it, we have the technology.








steve thinks so too


I'm going to make a poll. Everyone look out for it in a few minutes. Thanks!


----------



## corazon

It'd be cool to have an apron with the dc logo on it.

I'm still in too!

Kudos to jkath!


----------



## sattie

Keep me on too!!!  I am dissapointed.... very dissapointed with that guy.... shame on YOU!!!  

jkath... you are a gem!!!!  Let's not let this kill our spirit... the apron must live on!!!!


----------



## Dove

*I ordered a small woodshed on wheels...where does Erick live..Grrrr*


----------



## TATTRAT

Dove said:
			
		

> *I ordered a small woodshed on wheels...where does Erick live..Grrrr*



..................................


I better hide, apparently I have an appointment with you too


----------



## kimbaby

I am sorry that happened it was a wonderful thing I enjoyed it very much and if you do decide to do it again I would love to particiapte I never did take  A picture with it .... this could be my chance to redeem my self


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh!!  I was absent again over the weekend and I missed this new tide for the "rebirth" of the apron!!  Yeah, if everyone is up for it, it can start its journey over here, that also save one across the water travelling for the packet.  Also perhaps Italy is the good place for this "renaissance" of our DC adventure??   

One thing I can suggest though, is, having a cash floating around inside the packet is just not an ideal thing to do.  Is there anyway for us to chip in without involving cash?  I remember using a system called something like "international postal voucher" in the UK, which is a slip you purchase at a post office and you can use the voucher for shipping internationally.  It was long time ago and I don't remember in details, Lulu, do you know about it??
Or anyone has any other idea?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Not sure I feel so bad after reading this.  Least I didnt steal it!  I just forgot to get the mail....all apologies to Alix for that one!  what a jerk!


----------



## kitchenelf

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Not sure I feel so bad after reading this.  Least I didnt steal it!  I just forgot to get the mail....all apologies to Alix for that one!  what a jerk!



Well, look who the cat drug in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Hey hun!!!  Did you miss me too?????


----------



## texasgirl

If Erik see's this, I would like to tell him that if you are so desperate for the money, okay, fine, keep it! No big deal. Just send the apron on. It is of no use to you. Don't ruin the fun for the rest of us. You came here and was treated just like the rest of us. Don't do us this way. Put a fake address on the return, who cares, just give us what we hold important here.


----------



## Corinne

The money that was in the apron pocket:
- there was less than $10 when I sent it on to MicheleMarie. It didn't make it very far after she got it so I can't imagine that there was more than $20 in it. Erik probably didn't make a big haul. And it really isn't about the money. Heck, I would pay him to send the original apron on - the money for the postage & then some...


----------



## MJ

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Hey hun!!! Did you miss me too?????


Well look what the cat dragged in!!!  

Missed you Tanis!


----------



## Raven

Hey TCG!!  Did we come in on the same cat? 


I was just reading the thread.  Sorry to hear about the apron, that's bites.  This was actually one of the reasons I dropped my name from the original list because at the time we were having SOOOO much trouble getting packages from our post office that there was about an 80% chance that it would have just vanished into thin air and I didn't want to take that risk with something so special.

~ Raven ~


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Hey Raven!!!  Its a big yellow cat that purrs.....

Thanks MJ.....you know I missed you!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Welcome back Tan and Raven!  You've been greatly missed.

Sorry this came to and end jkath.....I truely thought it was resolved but I agree what comes around goes around.  Thanks so much for all you did and to everyone else that got the opportunity to experience the original...for sending it on.....minus ole whats his name of course 

*Yes by all means I would like to remain on the list.  If memory serves me right I was like #2 after it returned from overseas.*


----------



## Raven

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Hey Raven!!!  Its a big yellow cat that purrs.....



You mean this one? 







~ Raven ~


----------



## Jikoni

I was really looking forward to getting the travelling apron  Just when it was about to cross continents!I am all for another one. Count me in.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Thats the one Raven......think we can take care of business with it?>


----------



## Dina

Count me in.  I'd like to have a new traveling apron again.  I never got to wear it.


----------



## GrillingFool

So did the Traveling Apron get resurrected?

Neat idea!


----------



## phinz

No, it hasn't. I don't understand why it is so hard to get something into the mail (I'm talking about the loser who failed to continue with the last one). It took me a while to get the last one out, but I still sent it out.


----------



## phinz

Corinne said:


> OK - Phinz & jkath, please PM me your mailing address. Does anyone else want a Mystic Pizza sticker while I'm at it? I'll stop by there & pick some up early next week.
> 
> Corinne


 
Corinne... I forgot to let you know that I got the sticker and it has a prized place in my collection. Thank you!


----------



## trinket

*Traveling Apron*

I realize that this post is very late, but I have to ask... where did we find this idea?
I'm only asking because I WAS the admin on another forum, where we did this.
But I have another idea.
Why not a traveling cookbook?
People could try diff recipes, sign the inside cover, and we could go down the line with other members who would like to participate. Enclose a photo of something you cooked, and send it along. With all of the members we have here, this could easily be an activity that will continue for awhile! And we could have a special topic for recipe reviews. Have you done this before? Any feedback?


----------



## DietitianInTraining

I would like to participate in the Traveling Apron Game.. If it ever starts again..


----------



## Saphellae

I'd like to participate in either a Traveling Apron or Cookbook. That would be fun


----------



## expatgirl

What great ideas--count me in, too!


----------



## buckytom

trinket, the book sounds like a good idea. the op, jkath, came up with this idea many moons ago. you could ask her.

unfortunately, many people feel kinda betrayed by what happened (it was sent to a member who decided to keep the shipping $$ and other stuff included with the apron and never sent it on), so unless someone new takes the initiative, i doubt a new travelling anything would get started.

ya know, someone should submit this idea to foodtv. it would make an interesting show.


----------



## Barbara L

I love the book idea, and being a book we could ship it media rate and save a little that way.  I would be willing to start the book, but I wouldn't be able to do it for awhile.  If enough people would like to do it, we could start another thread for people to sign up.  While people are signing up, I could look around for just the right book.

Barbara


----------



## GrillingFool

How about a 3 ring binder... and each person adds a recipe they like?


----------



## Michael in FtW

I would support the apron getting restarted (heck - I'm willing to buy a new one and start it, again) - with a few more rules this time. 

1. You would have to sign up with a Mod/Admin with a _*varifiable*_ email, postal address and telephone number. The Mods/Admins would then work out a schedule ...

2. A time limit on how long you have to pass the apron on. Maybe 7 days max?

3. When you get the apron, you sign it, have your photo taken wearing it, and post the recipe (hope it includes a photo of the finished dish, too) for a meal that you prepared while wearing it. That way, unlike a book, we can all share in it's progress.

4. Do we need 1 or do we need 4 (one for US, one for Canada, one for UK and one for other International users)? Shipping overseas can be expensive ... I'm a ham radio operator and I swap post cards with guys all over the world when I work their stations - I know that what cost me 65-cents to mail them a card may cost them $3.00 (US) or more to send one back to me ... so I know an apron would cost more.

Regardless of book or apron - we need to figure out a few things so that everyone who wants to participate can.


----------



## kitchenelf

I vote for the traveling Admin   We'll cook, I'll watch your kids while you go out to eat, we'll re-do kitchens - - - - - just don't ask how much it will cost to ship me!


----------



## Barbara L

kitchenelf said:


> I vote for the traveling Admin  We'll cook, I'll watch your kids while you go out to eat, we'll re-do kitchens - - - - - just don't ask how much it will cost to ship me!


I won't worry about shipping.  I'll just drive up and get you!

Barbara


----------



## GB

Michael in FtW said:


> I would support the apron getting restarted (heck - I'm willing to buy a new one and start it, again) - with a few more rules this time.
> 
> 1. You would have to sign up with a Mod/Admin with a _*varifiable*_ email, postal address and telephone number. The Mods/Admins would then work out a schedule ...
> 
> 2. A time limit on how long you have to pass the apron on. Maybe 7 days max?
> 
> 3. When you get the apron, you sign it, have your photo taken wearing it, and post the recipe (hope it includes a photo of the finished dish, too) for a meal that you prepared while wearing it. That way, unlike a book, we can all share in it's progress.
> 
> 4. Do we need 1 or do we need 4 (one for US, one for Canada, one for UK and one for other International users)? Shipping overseas can be expensive ... I'm a ham radio operator and I swap post cards with guys all over the world when I work their stations - I know that what cost me 65-cents to mail them a card may cost them $3.00 (US) or more to send one back to me ... so I know an apron would cost more.
> 
> Regardless of book or apron - we need to figure out a few things so that everyone who wants to participate can.


Not that I see anything wrong with doing the above, but I do not think it would prevent what happened last time from happening again. We had the email address, phone number and even physical address of the person who took off with the apron. Writing and calling are not going to do any good if someone wants to do that again and going to their house is not a wise move either and just not worth it.

I will not be participating again because the whole experience left me very bitter, even though it was great while it lasted. I do hope that it does start up again for those willing to give it another shot or those that did not get to play the first time.


----------



## buckytom

elfie, lol, the travelling admin is a good idea, but i was thinking more of a show where an apron and a mini-cam are shipped from registered member to member, and we'd record ourselves making a few dishes and signing the apron.

whaddya think?


----------



## kitchenelf

buckytom said:


> elfie, lol, the travelling admin is a good idea, but i was thinking more of a show where an apron and a mini-cam are shipped from registered member to member, and we'd record ourselves making a few dishes and signing the apron.
> 
> whaddya think?



Good idea bucky!  The guy that spoiled this whole thing would have gotten a mini-cam on top of everything else too!


----------



## buckytom

yeah, but we would have him on *camera *spoiling it... 

umm, nevermind...lol.



i'm not talking about _US_ doing it. i mean if foodtv did it as a show. the people who received the camera would be registered in some way, so that if anything goes wrong they would be held responsible.


----------



## expatgirl

Why do a few bad a.... (you can fill in with the fruit that Eve picked or the other more descriptive bodily term) ruin it for everyone else????  Unfortunately, I never had a chance to participate and it infuriates me esp. when I learned that he was or is still alive and well. I can understand why the rest of you who did participate are so bitter about it.  Maybe there can be some sort of resurrection and protective measures from it happening again.


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Why do a few bad a.... (you can fill in with the fruit that Eve picked or the other more descriptive bodily term) ruin it for everyone else???? Unfortunately, I never had a chance to participate and it infuriates me esp. when I learned that he was or is still alive and well. I can understand why the rest of you who did participate are so bitter about it. Maybe there can be some sort of resurrection and protective measures from it happening again.


Yeah, that was what bothered some of us the most, that we were truly worried about him and went to a lot of trouble to find out if he was okay.  Jkath and I actually had a little fun at a message board he frequents, trying to flush him out.  Of course, when everyone there found out what we wanted him for, they started calling us every foul thing under the sun and defending him, but we accomplished our purpose (we didn't expect him to send the apron back) in letting him know that we all knew what he had done.

Barbara


----------



## DietitianInTraining

Dang you to whoever stole the apron!!


----------



## Maverick2272

I think no matter what you send around you risk this happening. Imagine sending around a 3 ring binder where each person adds a recipe and a picture of them making it, then sends it along to the next person. Eventually you would have one large cook book of great original recipes, pictures included.
It wouldn't take much for a person like the last one to turn it into a structured cookbook and run around selling it on Ebay or something.
I think we need something of the opposite, instead of something that grows as it gets passed around it should be something that each of us gets a 'piece' of as it gets passed around.


----------



## expatgirl

But to be personally contacted and ask for it to be returned and not to is SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!  He must have lost it or ditched it in a move---who knows and who cares but it was his responsibility to return it and if there had been a problem he should have contacted DC to let them know.  How long did the traveling apron venture last before it ended with this ..............?


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> Yeah, that was what bothered some of us the most, that we were truly worried about him and went to a lot of trouble to find out if he was okay.  Jkath and I actually had a little fun at a message board he frequents, trying to flush him out.  Of course, when everyone there found out what we wanted him for, they started calling us every foul thing under the sun and defending him, but we accomplished our purpose (we didn't expect him to send the apron back) in letting him know that we all knew what he had done.
> 
> Barbara


Good for you and Jkath!    YOu girls rocked.   Too bad that he didn't have a conscience after all


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What about an online cookbook that each of us contribute a recipe and a photo of us preparing or serving the dish? Maybe we could set it up in a format that could be optimized so it could be printed out easily and on a standard page? That way we could all have a copy. Maybe we could even make sure we're wearing our favorite apron in the picture?


----------



## Maverick2272

Like an online DC cookbook made up completely by members with member photos and photos of the dishes? That sounds cool, and making it downloadable and printable would be cool as well!
Maybe have some sort of 'qualifying' and proofing system set up before a submission can be placed in it...


----------

